# 2013 European Tour Fantasy Golf GM League



## Imurg (Jan 9, 2013)

Has been set up.

Got to the European Tour Website and follow links to set your team up
http://www.europeantour.com/

To enter the League just find the Join Private League button and use the PIN 2417

Starts with Next week's event.

Let Battle Commence!


----------



## Fader (Jan 9, 2013)

So this is starting with the Abu Dhabi event just to be sure, but hell count me in.


----------



## gripitripit (Jan 9, 2013)

I am in...Love the new look and at least you can see who is in the next tournie instead of having to look at seperate entry list.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 9, 2013)

Fader said:



			So this is starting with the Abu Dhabi event just to be sure, but hell count me in.
		
Click to expand...

Yep just double checked myself - definitely Abu Dhabi..


----------



## Imurg (Jan 9, 2013)

Anyone who enters has to be accepted by Me as the Founder of the League - I'll try to keep looking regularly but if I haven't accepted you within a day send me a PM
Anyone who I suspect is going to beat me will not get in!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 9, 2013)

Just applied (PoultersTartanTrews).

Definitely like the new look, the option to choose next tournament and just highlight the players involved is a great step forwards.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 9, 2013)

need_my_wedge said:



			Just applied (PoultersTartanTrews).

Definitely like the new look, the option to choose next tournament and just highlight the players involved is a great step forwards.
		
Click to expand...

agreed, used to spend ages last year to find half I'd picked werent playing- then you got so far behind.

@Imurg, you get an email everytime someone wants to join- I only went a few hrs last year between someone wanting to join and clicking accept.

No Woods or Donald this year in Abu Dhabi


----------



## Fader (Jan 9, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			agreed, used to spend ages last year to find half I'd picked werent playing- then you got so far behind.

@Imurg, you get an email everytime someone wants to join- I only went a few hrs last year between someone wanting to join and clicking accept.

No *Woods *or Donald this year in Abu Dhabi
		
Click to expand...

According to the tournament part of the site he is down to play, thought thats why Nike waiting to announce Rory signing so they could do it in the same event as their other star Woods.

Maybe he isn't an elligible pick as not an actual tour member


----------



## CMAC (Jan 9, 2013)

Fader said:



*According to the tournament part of the site he is down to play*, thought thats why Nike waiting to announce Rory signing so they could do it in the same event as their other star Woods.

*Maybe he isn't an elligible pick as not an actual tour member*

Click to expand...

missed his name, my bad and correct:thup:


----------



## Imurg (Jan 9, 2013)

All approved so far....


----------



## Gazzaman (Jan 9, 2013)

just joined


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 9, 2013)

Sounds good I'll get signed up tomorrow.


----------



## Crow (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll give it another go, gave up last year after a couple of selection errors in big tournaments when I thought I'd made the team changes only to find when I looked at the results that they hadn't gone through.   

Who won last year's competition?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 9, 2013)

Im in , thats if he will let me join


----------



## fundy (Jan 9, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Anyone who enters has to be accepted by Me as the Founder of the League - I'll try to keep looking regularly but if I haven't accepted you within a day send me a PM
Anyone who I suspect is going to beat me will not get in!

Click to expand...

that should be me safe to get in then


----------



## Imurg (Jan 9, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Im in , thats if he will let me join 

Click to expand...


Nope


----------



## moogie (Jan 9, 2013)

Just enrolled too :thup:


----------



## tsped83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Has been set up.

Got to the European Tour Website and follow links to set your team up
http://www.europeantour.com/

To enter the League just find the Join Private League button and use the PIN 2417

Starts with Next week's event.

Let Battle Commence!
		
Click to expand...

I'm in, team done! Please confirm me when you can.

thanks


----------



## Imurg (Jan 9, 2013)

Done - all confirmed and we have 20 so far.

ps Fragger's still not playing..............unless I'm in a really good mood later..


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 9, 2013)

Iv gave it a bash

After all - we need some one to prop up the table !


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 9, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Done - all confirmed and we have 20 so far.

ps Fragger's still not playing..............unless I'm in a really good mood later..
		
Click to expand...

Can I infract him for being a wombat


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jan 9, 2013)

I've just joined


----------



## Slime (Jan 10, 2013)

I've also just joined, permission pending of course.

*Slime*.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jan 10, 2013)

Joined.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 10, 2013)

StrangelyBrown said:



			Joined.
		
Click to expand...

The Cooked Socks?


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jan 10, 2013)

The Niblicks are in the game (subject to approval )


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jan 10, 2013)

Imurg said:



			The Cooked Socks?
		
Click to expand...

Yep.

It's a spoonerism


----------



## road2ruin (Jan 10, 2013)

Just joined, permission pending! 

Wing N Prayer


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 10, 2013)

Team Fragger is IN

Maybe Imurg aint so bad after all  :thup:


----------



## moogie (Jan 10, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Team Fragger is IN

Maybe Imurg aint so bad after all  :thup:
		
Click to expand...



Thought he would have Played that out til atleast.....................Next Weds Night.......

Ian u disappoint


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 10, 2013)

We're in :thup:


----------



## Bobmysterkaymer (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm in again, just to confirm does it start next week 17th?


----------



## Rooter (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm in! i am rubbish at fantasy golf. not much better at fantasy footy!!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 10, 2013)

moogie said:



			Thought he would have Played that out til atleast.....................Next Weds Night.......

Ian u disappoint 

Click to expand...

I was getting too much grief from HID - was going to last as long as poss but I just couldn't be bothered in the end!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 10, 2013)

Imurg said:



			I was getting too much grief from HID - was going to last as long as poss but I just couldn't be bothered in the end!
		
Click to expand...

Shes a good one your HID lol, no chance of you growing a pair soon then


----------



## Captainron (Jan 10, 2013)

Joined. Bomb Gouge and 4 putt


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 10, 2013)

HOLE IN ONE!! awaiting acceptance


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm in pending acceptance 

Never done a fantasy golf game before so will probably be rubbish but you never know!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 10, 2013)

Everyone up to including Hawkeye are in and accepted.
Over 30 in, any more for any more.....


----------



## Birchy (Jan 10, 2013)

Im in.


----------



## pendodave (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for getting this rolling. I've had a dart at this.

For those who haven't delved into europeantour before, there is a podcast every week (probably only of interest to those whose commute is long enough to make even golf sound interesting) and they normally have a league as well. I imagine you can also subscribe to this with the same team. You can track it down under video/audio (select audio and then podcast). They announce the pin number most weeks.

Slightly disappointed you can just pick anyone you like. Some sort of 'budget' might make it a bit more interesting, encourage a bit of delving down the order of merit outside of the usual suspects. 

Having said that, the allstars lineup I've picked will probably contain an embarrassing number of missed cuts...


----------



## pendodave (Jan 10, 2013)

Maybe this is in the thread and I didn't see it, but did we have one last year, and if so who won it ?


----------



## CMAC (Jan 11, 2013)

pendodave said:



			Maybe this is in the thread and I didn't see it, but did we have one last year, and if so who won it ?
		
Click to expand...

yes we did, we had about 80 forum members on it, you could only change 5 per week so if you chose lower table pro's for a tournament the week before a big one you sometimes blindsided yourself. Plus if you missed 1-2 weeks it was very hard to make up ground.
Format and style looks better this year:thup:


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm in, thanks Ian.


----------



## mikeb4 (Jan 11, 2013)

look forward to the challenge


----------



## geejayboy28 (Jan 11, 2013)

I've joined. looking forward to another exciting season


----------



## macca64 (Jan 11, 2013)

i'm in, nice one.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm in too and glad that it tells you who's playing the next tournament rather than having to work it out yourself!


----------



## CMAC (Jan 13, 2013)

looks like I'll have to get sky sports again, cant miss the first one in Abu Dhabi


----------



## fundy (Jan 15, 2013)

thought id pop this to the top as its only a couple of days until it starts


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm in once approved :lol:


----------



## markyjee (Jan 15, 2013)

Team entered for acceptance


----------



## Siren (Jan 15, 2013)

Joined the league...sorry for leaving it so late.


----------



## HickoryShaft (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm in again this year - Hickoryshafters


----------



## OMcG (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm in - major contenders


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 16, 2013)

Me too - The Northern Quint..


----------



## Chopper007 (Jan 17, 2013)

just joined


----------



## Slime (Jan 17, 2013)

My team is currently 3 under when all added together, but I'm one player short as Paul Lawrie doesn't appear to have played. 
Maybe I should have checked beforehand.............doh!
How are you guys doing?

Slime.


----------



## fundy (Jan 17, 2013)

Slime said:



			My team is currently 3 under when all added together, but I'm one player short as Paul Lawrie doesn't appear to have played. 
Maybe I should have checked beforehand.............doh!
How are you guys doing?

Slime.
		
Click to expand...

Lawrie played, shot +2 74


----------



## Slime (Jan 17, 2013)

fundy said:



			Lawrie played, shot +2 74
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, just seen it. That puts me at 1 under for round one, I'll take that at this stage.

*Slime*.


----------



## drs1878 (Jan 17, 2013)

I should have paid more attention too ...... half my team not playing this week !!!!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Jan 17, 2013)

Join request sent

Forgot to add Mcilroy! But that may be a good thing this week


----------



## Rooter (Jan 18, 2013)

only have clarke and Mcilroy projected to miss the cut currently, so am quite happy with my team right now!

Go Rosey!!!


----------



## Birchy (Jan 18, 2013)

Ive got the front two. The rest are looking a bit crap though 

EDIT In fact all mine are going to make the cut bar Rory


----------



## louise_a (Jan 18, 2013)

I registered last week and then forgot to pick players fore the first comp!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 18, 2013)

Rooter said:



			only Mcilroy projected to miss the cut currently, so am quite happy with my team right now!

Go Rosey!!!
		
Click to expand...

Go JR youuuddd dddaaa maaaannnn !!! :lol:


----------



## Slime (Jan 18, 2013)

Seven of mine have made the weekend..................all to play for still!

*Slime*.


----------



## Fader (Jan 18, 2013)

Just had a quick check, got 8 made the cut so far and 5 of those inside the top 7. Last time I pick McIlroy useless..... Well till next time.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 18, 2013)

Much the same here, although I have 1st and 2 of the 3 tied for 2nd!!

Just Rory and Franny Molinari let me down...


----------



## fundy (Jan 18, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Much the same here, although I have 1st and 2 of the 3 tied for 2nd!!

Just Rory and Franny Molinari let me down...
		
Click to expand...

have we got the same 10 this week lol


----------



## Imurg (Jan 18, 2013)

fundy said:



			have we got the same 10 this week lol
		
Click to expand...

Nah - not even close.....

You got Bjorn, Coetzee and Grace, I've got Oleson, Gonzo and Cabrera-Bello


----------



## fundy (Jan 18, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Nah - not even close.....

You got Bjorn, Coetzee and Grace, I've got Oleson, Gonzo and Cabrera-Bello
		
Click to expand...

Ah good, youve left the winner out


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 18, 2013)

Looks like I've got 7 through, with 5 in the top 10. Good old Thorbjorn. You can always count on the short guys...


----------



## golfdub (Jan 18, 2013)

IV got rose who's winning, 7th place, 17th place and 30th so looking not to bad


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 19, 2013)

I've got 8 through with 6 currently in the top 20 and 2 Tied 1st. Can only get worse from here I think


----------



## drawboy (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm, in but I've a worse record in these kind of things than Rooney has with penalties.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 19, 2013)

9 through to weekend.

Rose
Donaldson
Jaidee
Hanson
Lawrie
Kaymer
Bjorn
Casey
Els

Donaldson win please as i cant see many having him


----------



## Imurg (Jan 19, 2013)

Birchy said:



			9 through to weekend.

Rose
Donaldson
Jaidee
Hanson
Lawrie
Kaymer
Bjorn
Casey
Els

Donaldson win please as i cant see many having him 

Click to expand...

I was torn between him and Cabrera-Bello - quack, quack Ooops!


----------



## Birchy (Jan 19, 2013)

Imurg said:



			I was torn between him and Cabrera-Bello - quack, quack Ooops!
		
Click to expand...

I was between Oleson and Lawrie for my last one and picked Lawrie becuase of experience and Oleson changing clubs 

Theres always one you look at and leave out who does well. Its sods law 

I think in this game you need the suprise winners to steal a march on your rivals. Hardest bit is pciking them though!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 19, 2013)

What you do need is 3 or 4 in the Top 10.
Generally, after that, the prize money from 11 downwards isn't up to much and doesn't make that much difference to your overall position.
Picking the Winner is paramount, although sometimes 3 of the next 4 can work out just as good


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 19, 2013)

Birchy said:



			9 through to weekend.

Rose
Donaldson
Jaidee
Hanson
Lawrie
Kaymer
Bjorn
Casey
Els

Donaldson win please as i cant see many having him 

Click to expand...

Donaldson was my 11th man. I decided to go with Coetzee instead


----------



## Imurg (Jan 19, 2013)

I wonder how much Howeller will pay me to not pick him next week...?
Last season, every time I did he missed the cut, when I didn't pick him he played well.....


----------



## Slime (Jan 19, 2013)

Not a great 3rd round for me.
I've seven players left and, apart from JR ant TO, they're all just treading water.
Looking for a Sunday sensation from Slime's Slammers!

*Slime*.

P.S. My seven players are a collective 34 under par.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 19, 2013)

I am currently in...

1st
T2nd
T5th
T11th
T13th
T24th
2 x T48th

Not too shoddy for my first try


----------



## moogie (Jan 19, 2013)

Got 8 through
1 , T2 , T11 , T13 , T13 , T29 , T48 , T48
Rory & F. Mol  M/C


----------



## Crow (Jan 19, 2013)

I've got one in the top 10 and three missed the cut, pretty crap for an old hand.


----------



## pendodave (Jan 19, 2013)

Crow said:



			I've got one in the top 10 and three missed the cut, pretty crap for an old hand.
		
Click to expand...

that's nothing, my best is 13 and the next is 24 (which I've got completely covered !) 

At least I'm spared the idea that there is cash to be made betting on golf.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 19, 2013)

I only had two miss the cut and have four in the top 5 after 3 rounds..... It'll all go pear shaped tomorrow though.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 20, 2013)

Get in there Donaldson


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 20, 2013)

So close

had both Olesen and Rose, (both T2), 
Kaymer (T6)
Peter Hanson (T9)
Plus 4 others lower down, so not too shabby a start

Was going to put Donaldson in , but chose Weisberger instead (T21)


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 20, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			I only had two miss the cut and have four in the top 5 after 3 rounds..... It'll all go pear shaped tomorrow though.
		
Click to expand...

Well I got 7 in the top 9 places..... But not Donaldson


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 20, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Well I got 7 in the top 9 places..... But not Donaldson 

Click to expand...

That should see you top of the pile I reckon.


----------



## moogie (Jan 20, 2013)

My Team,  end results

T2 ,  T5 , T6 , T9 , T9 , T23 , T23 , T39


And managed to pick up cash betting T.Olesen for top 10 finish,  thanks betfair.............but FORGOT to put in my team


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 20, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			That should see you top of the pile I reckon.
		
Click to expand...

Missing the winner will prove costly!


----------



## drawboy (Jan 20, 2013)

I have the winner and maybe a few in the top 10, deffo Jaidee in there so not too bad.


----------



## Slime (Jan 20, 2013)

I managed 4 of the top 6, my other 3 scorers were well down the scoreboard though.
When do our scores get posted?
As it's done on Euros I reckon I've scored â‚¬544507. 
          Any good?

*Slime*.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 20, 2013)

Slime said:



			I managed 4 of the top 6, my other 3 scorers were well down the scoreboard though.
When do our scores get posted?
As it's done on Euros I reckon I've scored â‚¬544507. 
          Any good?

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Bit better than me, I have â‚¬505666


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 20, 2013)

Slime said:



			I managed 4 of the top 6, my other 3 scorers were well down the scoreboard though.
When do our scores get posted?
As it's done on Euros I reckon I've scored â‚¬544507. 
          Any good?

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

A quick scan of the results looks like I have around â‚¬620000..... Dodgy arithmetic permitting!

If only rose or oleson could have pipped Donaldson!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm sitting on 509,000 so happy with that as a starter
Anyone picking Donaldson, rose and Olesen will be sitting near 700k plus

Well done FD


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 20, 2013)

not very good, only â‚¬244082 in prize money. Justin Rose accounted for 2/3 of that total


----------



## drawboy (Jan 20, 2013)

My dodgy maths bring me to 461462 I had 3 non players in the team though, serves me right for not checking the start page before choosing.


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 20, 2013)

currently sitting in 46th place, about 600k behind the leader.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 20, 2013)

Oops! After cheering oleson on all weekend it appears I didn't actually pick him! Rumours of my good score may have been exaggerated.... Ahem...


----------



## Slime (Jan 20, 2013)

Currently sitting 9th. I'm happy with that :thup:. Still a long way to go though.

*Slime*.


----------



## Ricky w (Jan 20, 2013)

Am I able to add my time to your league or is it too late


----------



## Fader (Jan 20, 2013)

I think I've peaked to soon. Currently 7th after one even, it won't last along before my downward spiral.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 20, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Oops! After cheering oleson on all weekend it appears I didn't actually pick him! Rumours of my good score may have been exaggerated.... Ahem... 



Click to expand...

Oh FD that's tragic lol. Who did you really have?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 20, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Oh FD that's tragic lol. Who did you really have?
		
Click to expand...

The one I was I  forgetting was els... Think I picked him instead of oleson at the last minute. Bummer.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 20, 2013)

4th place so far  Celebrate now because its all downhill from here


----------



## Imurg (Jan 20, 2013)

Steady 10th place to start - and above Fragger...(first aim every week!)

Not a huge amount of money on offer this week so even those like Lump - who didn't fare too well - can catch up.
Overall leader has less than 1 million euros........


----------



## Lump (Jan 20, 2013)

Bringing up the rear. I was sure I had rose picked. I'd be really last if I hadn't of picked Jbe.

5 of my guys wherent even at the event! Poor team picks from me!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 20, 2013)

It's pretty difficult to do that as the players playing are highlighted in the pick list

There's always next week


----------



## drs1878 (Jan 20, 2013)

Only had 4 players playin..... Â£24k.......

and to make it worse i had a Â£5er on Rose at 14/1........

Must try harder..


----------



## Lump (Jan 20, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			It's pretty difficult to do that as the players playing are highlighted in the pick list

There's always next week
		
Click to expand...

Total newbie to this. I'll have a look for next week. I thought you picked your team for the whole year, not swapped and changed in-between events


----------



## Captainron (Jan 20, 2013)

Top 10 for me. Only 1 player never brought home the bacon and that was Rory. So wouldn't have moved any higher if he had made anything because everyone has him.


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2013)

Only saw the thread yesterday and put a team in so got a big fat zero so lots of work to do.

Can you change the manager name? Never saw the manager bit so its put part of my email address!


----------



## Siren (Jan 20, 2013)

Think I will take this time to anoint myself the greatest golf tipster on the forum and master Fantasy league player. After finishing in the top 100 for the week and top of the Golf Monthly forum league week 1 I have decided to retire from the game, as its not really fair on everyone else and ask my wife to pick for each tournament from now on.

All jokes aside l will never get that lucky again, Donaldson, Rose, Olesen, Kaymer, Hansen, Coetze, Manassero, Lawrie all scored with only Mcilroy and Rock letting me down.


----------



## markyjee (Jan 20, 2013)

13th in gm league after 1st week is better than last year.

Had 50p e/w on Donaldson at 60/1 so golf bets are covered for a few months


----------



## Rooter (Jan 21, 2013)

22nd, poor... rory and clarke the only two not to score... roll on the next event! Westwooooooooooooood to win!


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jan 21, 2013)

19th, so not too good.

Onwards and upwards n'that


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 21, 2013)

Dont forget that this weeks comp starts on WEDNESDAY so you need your teams picked by TUESDAY NIGHT LATEST


----------



## Rooter (Jan 21, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Dont forget that this weeks comp starts on WEDNESDAY so you need your teams picked by TUESDAY NIGHT LATEST
		
Click to expand...

Shhhh Phil!!!! thats how i was hoping to rocket up the table!!


----------



## Fish (Jan 21, 2013)

Do you have to pick again then?  I thought you picked a team and that was it, it carried on......

I joined and picked on the 3rd day so wasn't included so is that the team going forward as it didn't score?


----------



## CMAC (Jan 21, 2013)

Fish said:



			Do you have to pick again then?  I thought you picked a team and that was it, it carried on......

I joined and picked on the 3rd day so wasn't included so is that the team going forward as it didn't score?
		
Click to expand...

change them everyweek....if you desire


----------



## Imurg (Jan 21, 2013)

You can change the entire team every week.....


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 21, 2013)

Fish said:



			Do you have to pick again then?  I thought you picked a team and that was it, it carried on......

I joined and picked on the 3rd day so wasn't included so is that the team going forward as it didn't score?
		
Click to expand...

no you can change team every week that way you in theory get 10 players that are playing in the tournemant that week.
last year it was 5 changes per week which meant a bit of juggling at times but this year you can change your whole team every week.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 21, 2013)

No mate, you can pick a new team each week, Go into team changes and hit next tournament tab

all the players playing in the next one are highlighted

choose 10 off you go

it is a bit annoying that after you have chosen one , it reverts back to the beginning of the list, so you have to scroll down again to reach where you just came from.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 21, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Shhhh Phil!!!! thats how i was hoping to rocket up the table!!
		
Click to expand...


i had this idea too lagging behind in 29th already!


----------



## Fish (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## jammydodger (Jan 21, 2013)

5th in the gm league. Haha I have to laugh as i decided to not pick anyone myself and i'm doing a lucky dip every week. Saves a lot of time poring over the start list and it'll be funny when i beat all you suckers to top spot.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 21, 2013)

jammydodger said:



			5th in the gm league. Haha I have to laugh as i decided to not pick anyone myself and i'm doing a lucky dip every week. Saves a lot of time poring over the start list and it'll be funny when i beat all you suckers to top spot.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but your lucky dip this week will include such illuminaries as...:-

Justin Walters
Todd Hamilton
Keith Horne
Craig Lee
Chris Lloyd
Prom Meesawat
Gary Lockerbie
JB Hansen
Scott Henry and
Robert Coles....

Good luck with that lot Jammy...!!:ears::ears::ears::cheers:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jan 21, 2013)

Just seen this, I'm in, usually the kiss of death for a poor chump that I select.


----------



## jammydodger (Jan 21, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Yeah but your lucky dip this week will include such illuminaries as...:-

Justin Walters
Todd Hamilton
Keith Horne
Craig Lee
Chris Lloyd
Prom Meesawat
Gary Lockerbie
JB Hansen
Scott Henry and
Robert Coles....

Good luck with that lot Jammy...!!:ears::ears::ears::cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Actually you cheeky git i've pretty much got the same group , including McIlroy,Kaymer, Lawrie,Gonzo etc


----------



## fundy (Jan 21, 2013)

jammydodger said:



			Actually you cheeky git i've pretty much got the same group , including McIlroy,Kaymer, Lawrie,Gonzo etc
		
Click to expand...

might want to check it at least picks players who are competing each week, McIlroy for eg not playing this week


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 21, 2013)

Joining this week now I've given you all a much needed head start ...


----------



## Imurg (Jan 21, 2013)

72 now playing.......


----------



## Rooter (Jan 21, 2013)

fundy said:



			might want to check it at least picks players who are competing each week, McIlroy for eg not playing this week
		
Click to expand...

cheers fundy, i foolishly hadnt clicked the tournament bit, and saw that rors was highlighted so picked him! also picked westwood and poulter! none of which are playing!! 

I am all over this game, look out at the top guys, here i come!! LOL


----------



## CMAC (Jan 21, 2013)

43rd poor start, I think I hovered mid table all of last year with safe picks and obvious picks- the only way now I feel is to take a few gambles starting with this weeks selection. So I will either shoot up the table by Sat night or crash and burn:smirk:


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 21, 2013)

Qatar masters line up now online


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 21, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			43rd poor start, I think I hovered mid table all of last year with safe picks and obvious picks- the only way now I feel is to take a few gambles starting with this weeks selection. So I will either shoot up the table by Sat night or crash and burn:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I've decided to take a gamble and let my kids pick half the team. Fortunately (or not) they've heard enough about golf from me to recognise the top players and have picked Kaymer, Hanson, Oosty and Garcia. I did have a panic attack when the youngest almost E Molinari. Fortunately she changed her mind (Cue a landslide Molinari win.)


----------



## Rooter (Jan 21, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			E Molinari. Fortunately she changed her mind (Cue a landslide Molinari win.)
		
Click to expand...

He's in my team! i rate him!


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 21, 2013)

Rooter said:



			He's in my team! i rate him!
		
Click to expand...

Hasn't he just changed coaches and altered his swing. I thought he was going all S&T on us...


----------



## Imurg (Jan 21, 2013)

He missed half of last year through injury - hasn't shown much form since I don't think....


----------



## Birchy (Jan 21, 2013)

Will be interesting to see who people pick this week with the field being a bit weaker. 

Some lively outsiders who have done well here before


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 21, 2013)

Â£120k for my team

I, like many, didnt really read the rules and assumed i had the team for the full european tour. Ooops

Anyways, il have a decent scan through the field tonight and aim for a bit of a better score next weekend!!


----------



## Rooter (Jan 21, 2013)

Imurg said:



			He missed half of last year through injury - hasn't shown much form since I don't think....
		
Click to expand...




bluewolf said:



			Hasn't he just changed coaches and altered his swing. I thought he was going all S&T on us...
		
Click to expand...

Oh, hmmm might re think that one then!! maybe its his brother i rated! LOL oh screw it, I am leaving him in. If i sack him off, he will go and win it!!


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 21, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Oh, hmmm might re think that one then!! maybe its his brother i rated! LOL oh screw it, I am leaving him in. If i sack him off, he will go and win it!!
		
Click to expand...


Good man.. i'm beginning to wonder if I dreamed about him changing coach. I can't find any reference to it now. Does anyone else remember it?


----------



## Birchy (Jan 21, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Good man.. i'm beginning to wonder if I dreamed about him changing coach. I can't find any reference to it now. Does anyone else remember it?
		
Click to expand...

Im sure one of them left Dennis Pugh too. I think it was Eduardo.


----------



## Slime (Jan 21, 2013)

Team picked, four changes from Abu Dhabi but I'm not entirely happy with it. 
I may have to tinker with it tomorrow.

*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Jan 21, 2013)

Good job I reset from joining 2 days ago, 75% of my original choice weren't playing!


----------



## IainP (Jan 21, 2013)

Anyone else having problems with the game web site?

Like a few I had picked my original team for the tourney a week before the 1st counting one, and would have done well. Knew I need to update it for the proper start but just didn't find the time. Trying to be organised this week but having problems. 

Can log in to main euro tour site fine, log out log in see profile and other features. As soon as flip over to fantasy race it thinks I'm not logged in. Trying to log in give a quick "welcome" message then goes back to not logged in. Odd. :mmm:


----------



## Imurg (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm having trouble getting in too - could be a fault at their end....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 21, 2013)

I just logged in fine

Picked my team, sorted, I'll have Imurg this week, unless he copies me


----------



## Imurg (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm in now - not sure what that was all about.


----------



## IainP (Jan 21, 2013)

Yep, working now


----------



## Slicer30 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ian,

set my team up but forgot to join the league 

230K for my first event, want aware of the "next tournament" option so have lined up a strong team for this week.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 22, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			, I'll have Imurg this week, 
e
		
Click to expand...

He's he playing this week? Guess the reports back are its nice and warm in Doha?  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Jan 22, 2013)

Team looking strong for this week! Had to leave a few out who i wanted in so ive put a couple of quid on them each in case they win :rofl:


----------



## Imurg (Jan 22, 2013)

Slicer30 said:



			Ian,

set my team up but forgot to join the league 

230K for my first event, want aware of the "next tournament" option so have lined up a strong team for this week.
		
Click to expand...

Not too late to join.
Any winnings come with you...........


----------



## Mary (Jan 22, 2013)

Joining request sent - hope that I pass the initiation test! :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jan 23, 2013)

Stenson doing a great job of imploding


----------



## louise_a (Jan 23, 2013)

I dont believe it!!!  I just remembered,topick at team before the next tournamount starting tomorrow and I find it started today!!!!


----------



## Slime (Jan 23, 2013)

louise_a said:



			I dont believe it!!!  I just remembered,topick at team before the next tournamount starting tomorrow and I find it started today!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Unlucky.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 24, 2013)

Slime said:



			Unlucky.
		
Click to expand...

Hehehe where is the "snigger in the corner smiley"?


----------



## Birchy (Jan 24, 2013)

Hows everybodys teams shaping up???? . Looking like all mine will make the cut but only Kaymer in the top ten as it stands. Hoping my players out in the later groups can steam up near the top!

Anybody with Kaymer, Coetzee and Grace are looking good as it stands.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 24, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Anybody with Kaymer, Coetzee and Grace are looking good as it stands.
		
Click to expand...

Cough cough, me! is it too late to be Ryder cup captain?! all of my ten are under par for the first round, so an improvement from last week!! (rory and tiger!)

EDIT - I lie. Jamieson is having a mare at +7 and Ed Molinari is level...

Kaymer -9
Coetzee -8
Grace -6
Rose -5
Oost -4
Garcia -3
Jaidee -3
Manaserro - 3
Molinari -par
Jamieson +7


----------



## Birchy (Jan 24, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Cough cough, me! is it too late to be Ryder cup captain?! all of my ten are under par for the first round, so an improvement from last week!! (rory and tiger!)

EDIT - I lie. Jamieson is having a mare at +7 and Ed Molinari is level...

Kaymer -9
Coetzee -8
Grace -6
Rose -5
Oost -4
Garcia -3
Jaidee -3
Manaserro - 3
Molinari -par
Jamieson +7
		
Click to expand...

Looking good! Ive got 
Kaymer -9
Olesen -6
Rose -5
Louie -4
Gonzo -4
Hanson -4
Garcia -3
Stenson -1
Lawrie -1
Bjorn PAR

All solid but only Kaymer near the big money at the moment!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 24, 2013)

Looking good! Ive got 
Kaymer -9
Coetzee -8
Olesen -6
Casey -6
Rose -5
Louie -4
Gonzo -4
Hanson -4
Garcia -3
Lawrie -1

All solid but looks like everyone is having a good week with there teams too.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jan 24, 2013)

louise_a said:



			I dont believe it!!!  I just remembered,topick at team before the next tournamount starting tomorrow and I find it started today!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Schoolboy error!


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jan 24, 2013)

My week so far:

Kaymer -9
Grace -6
Rose -5
Gonzo -4
Garcia -4
Manassero -3
Lawrie -3
Els -2
Cabrera-Bello PAR
Jamieson +7

Other than C-B and Jamieson I reckon that's looking ok.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 24, 2013)

Eduardo Molinari

Originally Posted by Imurg  
He missed half of last year through injury - hasn't shown much form since I don't think....
 Originally Posted by bluewolf  
Hasn't he just changed coaches and altered his swing. I thought he was going all S&T on us...



Rooter said:



			Oh, hmmm might re think that one then!! maybe its his brother i rated! LOL oh screw it, I am leaving him in. If i sack him off, he will go and win it!!
		
Click to expand...


Well one under yesterday, thought good good! now he is +4 after 6!!! thats as bad as me!!


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 24, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Eduardo Molinari

Originally Posted by Imurg  
He missed half of last year through injury - hasn't shown much form since I don't think....
 Originally Posted by bluewolf  
Hasn't he just changed coaches and altered his swing. I thought he was going all S&T on us...




Well one under yesterday, thought good good! now he is +4 after 6!!! thats as bad as me!!
		
Click to expand...

well, you can't say you weren't warned!!


----------



## Rooter (Jan 24, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			well, you can't say you weren't warned!!

Click to expand...


Meh, here comes Sergio to save the day!! -4 so far with 8 to play!!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 24, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Cough cough, me! is it too late to be Ryder cup captain?! all of my ten are under par for the first round, so an improvement from last week!! (rory and tiger!)

EDIT - I lie. Jamieson is having a mare at +7 and Ed Molinari is level...

Kaymer -9
Coetzee -8
Grace -6
Rose -5
Oost -4
Garcia -3
Jaidee -3
Manaserro - 3
Molinari -par
Jamieson +7
		
Click to expand...

That's my team all bar 2...

Kaymer -9
Coetzee -8
Olesen -8 (still playing)
Garcia -7 (still playing)
Rose -5
Jaidee -5 (still playing)
Oost -4
Manaserro - 3
Fdez-Castano -3 (still playing)
Jamieson +7 (dropped: knob )

Still hoping for Olesen and Garcia to improve as both are 4 under today after 10\11 holes. Looks like Jamieson is my only one to miss the cut.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks like Lawrie has taken a few forumers hopes down with him. Not mine though. All 10 in the mix with Bjorn and Hanson being the worst performers so far.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 24, 2013)

B Grace        -6
F Molinari	   n/a
H Stenson	   -5
J Donaldson	   n/a
J Rose	  -5
M Siem	   -1
N Colsaerts	    n/a
Pa Lawrie	   PAR
R Santos          -9
T Olesen	     -8



It's a shame I couldn't pick a team that were all there. Otherwise, even being a week behind y'all I'd be catching up quick!!!


----------



## Birchy (Jan 24, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Looks like Lawrie has taken a few forumers hopes down with him. Not mine though. All 10 in the mix with Bjorn and Hanson being the worst performers so far.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah thanks Paul! Cruising into the weekend until that double bogey on 15!!!


----------



## Fish (Jan 24, 2013)

M Kaymer -9
H Stenson -5
J Rose -5
L Oosthuizen -4
T Bjorn -3
D Howell -2
M Foster -2
E Els -1
A Canizares par
P McGinley +4


----------



## Imurg (Jan 24, 2013)

Reasonably happy with things.....

Kaymer T1
Garcia T1
Oleson T5
Coetzee T5 
Grace T15
Gonzo T20
Rosie T20
Oosty T31
P Hansen T42
Wiesberger T50

More of the same from the top 4, a bit better from the next 4 and it'll be a good week!


----------



## Rooter (Jan 24, 2013)

mine is looking ok bar the bottom 2,

Kaymer T1
Garcia T1
Coetzee T5
Grace T15
Jaidee T20
Rose T20
Oosthuizen T31
Manassero T42

then the jokers, 

Jamieson T115
Molinari T118 (+9 for the day!!! he was 1 under yesterday?! what a collapse!)


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 24, 2013)

S.Garcia - T1
M.Kaymer - T1
G.Coatzee - T5
P.Casey - T15
T.Jaidee - T20
G.Fedez-castano - T20
T.Aiken - T20
L.Oosthuizen - T31
M.Manassero - T42
B.Weisberger - T50

All 10 under par, all pretty solid

Now watch the next two days make a fool of me..


----------



## Birchy (Jan 24, 2013)

Gonna be a great shootout the next two days, i reckon theres about 40 could still win this


----------



## Slime (Jan 24, 2013)

Badly let down by Paul Lawrie, I think I'll have to sack him before next week.
I currently have five players at tied 15th or better, I'm expecting big things from Rose & Oosthuizen over the next couple of days.
Giving up on Manassero for this week I think. 
I've also realised that, by mistake, I picked Cabrero-Bello instead of Fernandez-CastaÃ±o! Doh!

*Slime*.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 24, 2013)

All 10 of mine made the cut which is nice. Hope a few shoot up the leader board come Sunday afternoon


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 24, 2013)

I finished up with

2 @ -9
2 @ -8
3 @ -5
1 @ -4
1 @ -3





Oh, and 1 @ +7


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 24, 2013)

Made the mistake of picking two scots - heart ruling head - both missed cut. Struggling a bit this week, I fear!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 24, 2013)

Karen, What happened to your face :0

All 10 of mine made the cut, inc 2 tied 1 st and 2 tied 5th

potentially a good week, not helped by the fact that Imurg chose the same team as me bar 1 player

i was umming and rrring about santos , eventually chose mannesaro , but hes not doing too bad


----------



## Fish (Jan 25, 2013)

Where can you see the cut and who's through, haven't been watching it so relying on their site.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 25, 2013)

Fish said:



			Where can you see the cut and who's through, haven't been watching it so relying on their site.
		
Click to expand...

If your looking on european tour website anybody from Thomas Levet downwards has been cut. Anybody level par or worse after first 2 rounds was cut mate.


----------



## Fish (Jan 25, 2013)

Birchy said:



			If your looking on european tour website anybody from Thomas Levet downwards has been cut. Anybody level par or worse after first 2 rounds was cut mate.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Scott.

I've lost 2 then if Ernie has squeezed in.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 25, 2013)

Fish said:



			Cheers Scott.

I've lost 2 then if Ernie has squeezed in.
		
Click to expand...

Ernie did squeeze in, just had a poor day today by the looks of it.


----------



## Fish (Jan 25, 2013)

M Kaymer -9
H Stenson -8
L Oosthuizen -8
D Howell -6
J Rose -6
T Bjorn -5
M Foster -2

E Els +1

Looks 7 through for me, Ernie not having a good time of it.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 25, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Karen, What happened to your face :0
		
Click to expand...

I am a zombie!

Sadly Zombie Kaz appears to be better looking than the real thing....  :mmm:


----------



## Slime (Jan 25, 2013)

Not such a good day today.
Of the nine I have left I lost a total of 12 places on the leader board.
Grace was my best performer, moving up 16 spots, whilst Casey had a bad day, losing 16 spots.
Only three players in the top ten.
Roll on tomorrow.

*Slime*.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 25, 2013)

Slime said:



			Not such a good day today.
Of the nine I have left I lost a total of 12 places on the leader board.
Grace was my best performer, moving up 16 spots, whilst Casey had a bad day, losing 16 spots.
Only three players in the top ten.
Roll on tomorrow.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think many of us had a good day. A lot of the favourites struggled. I've got 3 in the top ten, 5 in the top 15, but the ones I was expecting to make a move didn't. It's gonna be one hell of a final round though, there's still 20 odd guys that could win this I reckon.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jan 26, 2013)

My update after Day 3:

Garcia -11
Grace -11
Kaymer -9
Gonzo -7
Rose -6
Manassero -4
Cabrera-Bello -1
Els +1
Lawrie OUT
Jamieson OUT

Not looking so good now, fingers crossed Sergio and Branden remain up there.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks I'll have 3 in the top 10 at the end. Coetzee in at -17 with Sergio having a birdie putt on 17 to get to -16. Jaidee in 6 or 7th. A 1st and 2nd would be nice


----------



## Rooter (Jan 26, 2013)

Chris wood you bar steward!!! I was on for 1st and second with a play off and you go and eagle the 18th!!!!!! Fair play, but grrrrr!!!


----------



## Fish (Jan 26, 2013)

Excellent Eagle on the 18th and win for Woods :clap:


----------



## Birchy (Jan 26, 2013)

Well done Woody  Saved me losing out big style if big George had won!


----------



## Slime (Jan 26, 2013)

Big fail this week.

*Slime*.


----------



## Siren (Jan 26, 2013)

Wood just killed my week


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 26, 2013)

Have to settle for 528,666 this week
Good on Chris Woods for winning , but would have been better for me of either Sergio or Big George had won
Hope I pipped Imurg 
Can't complain with both joint seconds and all 10 scoring pretty well


----------



## drawboy (Jan 26, 2013)

I got both seconds or it would have been a great week for me, Garcia,Coetzee, and brandon Grace all up there the rest all made money but not too bad a week.


----------



## Fish (Jan 26, 2013)

When does it update, I'm still showing zero!


----------



## Slime (Jan 26, 2013)

Only managed to muster a sad sum of â‚¬211,696 for my team, that's less than Chris Wood!
Having players in the top five makes a mahoosive difference, my best came T6 and six were outside the top twenty!
Disaster :angry:.

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Jan 26, 2013)

Fish said:



			When does it update, I'm still showing zero!
		
Click to expand...

Look here *Fish*,
http://www.europeantour.com/europeantour/season=2013/tournamentid=2013007/leaderboard/index.html

*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Jan 26, 2013)

Slime said:



			Look here *Fish*,
http://www.europeantour.com/europeantour/season=2013/tournamentid=2013007/leaderboard/index.html

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

That's the general board and listings, I mean in the GM Fantasy league, None of my team have amounts next to them individually and my team is still at zero in the league?

http://fantasyrace.europeantour.com/FriendsLeague.aspx?p=2417


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 26, 2013)

Ah Grasshopper
Patience one must have, 

the league will be updated as and when, its usually a good few hours after the tournament has finished, sometimes late evening

All we have done is to look at the results, get a calculator and add them up

Now go get those spare calculator batteries


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 26, 2013)

Just the Â£487,735 for me this week, Wood's eagle cost me big time but that was a quality eagle on the last


----------



## drawboy (Jan 26, 2013)

mine comes to 502.205 er, I think.


----------



## Slime (Jan 26, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Ah Grasshopper
All we have done is to look at the results, get a calculator and add them up
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately my winnings were so small that I didn't need a calculator!
I'm saving my batteries for next week :thup:.

*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Jan 26, 2013)

A miserly Â£130727 

Can't believe I dropped Coetzee for Els who then bombed.

My top placed player was Kaymer.  Just like being back at school, must try harder.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 26, 2013)

Make mine give or take a cool 1/2 mil.  Damn you wood!!!! Lol


----------



## Imurg (Jan 26, 2013)

Just had a text from Fragger i forming me that he's beaten me by 7000 odd euros this week which puts him 200 odd ahead of me *quote- Happy Days - unquote*...

I texted back to tell him he's getting too excited waaay too easily.....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 26, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Just had a text from Fragger i forming me that he's beaten me by 7000 odd euros this week which puts him 200 odd ahead of me *quote- Happy Days - unquote*...

I texted back to tell him he's getting too excited waaay too easily.....
		
Click to expand...

It's always good to get one up on little chubby brother


----------



## Birchy (Jan 26, 2013)

just over 300 grand for me. Grace & chunky george cost me this week


----------



## Crow (Jan 26, 2013)

A splendid â‚¬332,511 for me, think I'll be holding place in the league, one advantage of being lowly placed!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Jan 26, 2013)

Are these calculated yourself or have they been added to the site?...i'm still at 0 :'(


----------



## Imurg (Jan 26, 2013)

They usually run the update late on Sunday - normally finish on a Sunday. I'd expect the tables to be updated by 8 or 9 tonight....


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 26, 2013)

I had Chis Wood last week, but decided against keeping him

top placed this week 2nd place with a tidy 4th place


----------



## Crow (Jan 26, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			I had Chis Wood last week, but decided against keeping him
		
Click to expand...

Knob.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 27, 2013)

Update is run..

Seems Jammy's Lucky Dip is working......

This week's going to be a tricky one.
Few big names, lots of mid -table players to choose from.......


----------



## jammydodger (Jan 27, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Update is run..

Seems Jammy's Lucky Dip is working......
		
Click to expand...

I have to confess though that when you guys said a few of my lucky dips weren't in the field I had to have a little rethink. So I put my vast knowledge of golf to the test and it seems i'm up to 211th overall and 2nd in the GM league. I did get to 18th overall a couple of years ago but didnt do the league last year.

Roll on next week when there's a lot more big guns coming back and the choosing gets harder. Will it be Fernandez-castano or cabrera-bello ? Donaldson or Wood ? Stenson or Kjeldson ? Is it worth putting Westwood in as its his first outing and he could bomb like McIlroy did last week ? Oh what fun..............


----------



## Fader (Jan 27, 2013)

Well seems picking this week was poor for me. But in blaming the tour website for letting me down as I selected players off the this weeks tournament bit only to find out after the first shot was hit 4 of them weren't playing. Either that or I'm crap which is a more likely answer. 

Dropped 9 places in the standings. Oh well there's always next week


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm going to have to biff a few of my non performers from this week out, still managed to climb the ladder though .


----------



## Captainron (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice, up to 4th and I did think about booting Cabrerra Bello for Wood but being the douche bag taht I am, I decided to go with the more consistent player. I'm becoming more like Smiffy every day. what a knob


----------



## Slime (Jan 27, 2013)

I dropped from 9th down to 27th in the GM standngs............................not good.

*Slime*.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 27, 2013)

Up to 5th and whats more important.......In front of Imurg ....if only just

Now who to choose for next week


----------



## Captainron (Jan 29, 2013)

just picked my team for the week and the pickings are slim! The Dubai desert classic was the marquee event on the middle east swing but it has the worst field these days. Gone with some unknowns and a few untested. likelihood of all 10 makign the cut - slim! fingers crossed


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 29, 2013)

ok week for me moved in the right direction if only a bit 29 -> 22, lets hope i have the unknown winner this week.....


----------



## Twire (Jan 29, 2013)

I've a bit of catching up to do.

The first week I chose a team for the whole year, and half weren't playing. 

The second week I thought I changed my team but it didn't register, and half weren't playing. 

This week I'm hoping my team change has registered and I get some money on the board.


----------



## Slicer30 (Jan 29, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Not too late to join.
Any winnings come with you...........
		
Click to expand...

I had sent the request in - DivotPickers

get it?

edit - Ah - didnt see the "join this league" button.  Sent now and pending.

Would you believe I work with Web based Systems lol


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 30, 2013)

Don't forget to pick your team. You've got until 03:15 in the morning


----------



## dgparry (Jan 30, 2013)

count me in


----------



## Slime (Jan 30, 2013)

Just picked my team and even if I say so myself
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
it looks *RUBBISH*.

*Slime*.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jan 31, 2013)

jammydodger said:



			Is it worth putting Westwood in as its his first outing and he could bomb like McIlroy did last week ? Oh what fun..............
		
Click to expand...

I had the same thought but decided to chance it.

Currently 5 under after 11. Go Lee!


----------



## Captainron (Jan 31, 2013)

Some good scores out there today. Did any of your 'dirt trackers' come to the party? Sterne did me proud today! Hope he keeps it up until Sunday


----------



## Lump (Jan 31, 2013)

Hallocks! I didn't see that westwood was playing this event, I would have chucked him into my team.


----------



## Fish (Jan 31, 2013)

Captainron said:



			Sterne did me proud today! Hope he keeps it up until Sunday
		
Click to expand...

Me to


----------



## Slime (Feb 1, 2013)

Good morning all.
I'm currently at -26 for today with a couple at +1 and a couple at -6. 
Still got most of them on the course so still room for improvement.
Olesen is doing me proud again, Manassero and Khan are not!
I think the course looks awesome and one day I will play there, that's my goal anyway.

*Slime*.


----------



## Big D 88 (Feb 1, 2013)

Just totted up my players

combined -54 for my ten players

two missed the cut (dubuissen & luiten)

But the other 8 range from -5 to -8 so in with a squeek of having a decent week!


----------



## louise_a (Feb 1, 2013)

8 of mine made the cut, 2 in the top 10, -45 combined.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 1, 2013)

had 2 miss the cut, combined -56. 4 players -8 or better!


----------



## fundy (Feb 1, 2013)

first (and probably only time) all 10 of mine through to the weekend with none at worse than -5. Gonna boil down to holes the most putts at the weekend though and it is very very open (would love to see andy sullivan have a decent weekend)


----------



## Captainron (Feb 1, 2013)

All 10 made the cut and I am -80 cumulative. I hope these 10 guys can all improve (well not Sterne obviously) but you know what I mean


----------



## Big D 88 (Feb 1, 2013)

Captainron said:



			All 10 made the cut and I am -80 cumulative. I hope these 10 guys can all improve (well not Sterne obviously) but you know what I mean
		
Click to expand...

Great scoring from your team!

Well Done


----------



## Slime (Feb 1, 2013)

Just totted up my totals, not too dusty really.
All 10 made the cut and a cumulative total of -72 :lol:.
Bring on the weekend, boys, bring on the weekend.
Unfortunately I'll be in a car for most of tomorrow so I won't be able to watch it all unfold .

*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 1, 2013)

Got 9 through but only a couple are bothering the leaders.
Need some movement tomorrow, continued on Sunday......


----------



## Slime (Feb 1, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Got 9 through but only a couple are bothering the leaders.
*Need some movement tomorrow, continued on Sunday*......
		
Click to expand...

*Mrs.Slime* uses 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Tablets Senna 24 _Tablets_">, she says it's awesome!

*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 1, 2013)

Slime said:



*Mrs.Slime* uses 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Tablets Senna 24 _Tablets_">, she says it's awesome!

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

I find Ruddles County works just as well but tastes a bit better......


----------



## Fish (Feb 1, 2013)

All 10 through and -71 so really pleased.


----------



## Crow (Feb 1, 2013)

Nine through, can't be bnothered to tot them up, my best first two days so far.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 1, 2013)

Imurg said:



			I find Ruddles County works just as well but tastes a bit better......
		
Click to expand...

Off to the pub in a bit to have a few ales. Don't know whats on today but I am sure at least 1 of the 10 on offer will be a good one


----------



## Slime (Feb 2, 2013)

This is a quiet thread this sunny Saturday, I wonder why, maybe it's because we did badly, really badly, I certainly did.
10 players playing to a cumulative score of just -19.............................pathetic.
My players have also slid down the leaderboard by a total of 76 places......................ouch!
Tomorrow just *HAS* to be a better day.

*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Feb 2, 2013)

All 10 flying with an accumulation of -102


----------



## Captainron (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm -101 after todays rounds. 1 player was over par for the day.


----------



## drawboy (Feb 2, 2013)

I think it's going to be a bad week for me. Oh well, bring on next week.


----------



## Slime (Feb 3, 2013)

Well, all ten made the cut but only two finished in the top ten!
My guys shot a total of -106, which would normally be awesome, but they made this course look easy this week.
Shoot ten under and your outside the top 25!
Will post my winnings figure later, I hope you guys fared a bit better.

*Slime*.

P.S. I'd have thought Gallagher would have appeared happier to have won! Miserable looking sod!
Even his interview was totally bereft of emotion, somebody teach him how to smile for God's sake.


----------



## Fish (Feb 3, 2013)

Mine were a combined -125 with a total winnings of Â£488,533.00 this week, best I've done so far


----------



## Slime (Feb 3, 2013)

Good score *Fish*, I only scored â‚¬307,836.
Yet again........................................................there's always next week!

*Slime*.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Feb 3, 2013)

i need to start checking who is playing in these tourneys!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 3, 2013)

Not going to be a high scoring week for the majority as I suspect not many picked Gallacher.... I know Crow picked him, anyone else..?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 3, 2013)

Not too bad considering I didnt have either of the first 2
had 3rd, 5th 2 x 7th and 2 x 12 th for 370075 Buts whats more important is that I wupped little chubby Bro by a whopping 37426

South Africa Beckons next week


----------



## Crow (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes, a good week for me.

Picking the winner makes all the difference, just squeezed past the 1/2 million mark.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 3, 2013)

well at least I am of fthe mark, with around 170K


----------



## Captainron (Feb 3, 2013)

I cant be bothered to do the maths myself. I had a fairly good week. Hoping to be in the top 3 of the GM league now


----------



## Imurg (Feb 3, 2013)

Update is done...
Cameron - you're up to No.2!!

Next week's teams are going to contain some interesting names - I only found a dozen I've heard of so far....


----------



## Fish (Feb 3, 2013)

I came 3rd this week out of 84 in the  GM league :whoo:

Missing the 1st week means its going to be a big ask to keep climbing the league and make up that revenue but I'm up 24 places this week so I'm going in the right direction


----------



## Siren (Feb 3, 2013)

I wont be top for much longer on this form


----------



## Crow (Feb 3, 2013)

Fish said:



			Missing the 1st week means its going to be a big ask to keep climbing the league and make up that revenue but I'm up 24 places this week so I'm going in the right direction 

Click to expand...

Don't worry, these season opening competitions will count for nothing once the big competitions start with their immense prize pots.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 3, 2013)

Crow said:



			Don't worry, these season opening competitions will count for nothing once the big competitions start with their immense prize pots.
		
Click to expand...

The next 2 weeks combined purses are less than the Tournament that finished today.......
Wait till you pick a winner in a WGC or Major - then you fly up the table......


----------



## Fish (Feb 4, 2013)

OMG, if you thought it was tough picking 10 for the last match, wait till you see what being served up for this week!

That was really hard, I've got 6 in my new team that haven't earned a dime yet


----------



## golfdub (Feb 4, 2013)

Iv picked 8 South Africans 
Surely a home win for at least one of them


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 4, 2013)

I'll be doing a lucky dip this week, with little prize money on offer it's worth the gamble. Up one place from last week


----------



## DappaDonDave (Feb 4, 2013)

Just found the next tournament button! Very useful


----------



## Slime (Feb 4, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:



			Just found the next tournament button! Very useful
		
Click to expand...

It does make a bit of a difference, doesn't it!

*Slime*.


----------



## Big D 88 (Feb 6, 2013)

Picked my team for this week

Schwartzel to pick up where he left off and win by 10+ shots?


----------



## Slime (Feb 6, 2013)

Big D 88 said:



			Schwartzel to pick up where he left off and win by 10+ shots?
		
Click to expand...

Ssssshhhhhhhhh! We'll keep that just between the two of us.

*Slime*.

P.S. I've just heard Schwartzel has been diagnosed with the Ebola Virus. You probably shouldn't bother picking him  .


----------



## Captainron (Feb 6, 2013)

I wanted to get Adilson Da Silva in my team but he is a Sunshine Tour member and not a European tour member.


----------



## Slime (Feb 7, 2013)

Had a right mare todat, three of my players didn't even break par!
They shot -31 between the ten of them.....................I need three moving days!

*Slime*.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 7, 2013)

The fat lady hasn't sung yet :smirk:


----------



## Rooter (Feb 7, 2013)

Ugghh I am similar slime, its not going to be a good week for anyone. and i assume most people will have Schwartzel, Sterne, Coetzee etc etc..

4 at par or worse with an overall -23


----------



## Slime (Feb 7, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			The fat lady hasn't sung yet :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

She needs to eat a lot more pies if she's going to help me this week!

*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2013)

I reckon I've got a non-starter! Where's Soren Hanson?

I have -27 currently.


----------



## fundy (Feb 7, 2013)

Fish said:



			I reckon I've got a non-starter! Where's Soren Hanson?

I have -27 currently.
		
Click to expand...

He pulled out yesterday I think

Not worth worrying too much after 1 round, quite a big difference in difficulty between the 2 courses so leaderboard doesnt really take shape till after round 2


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 7, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Ugghh I am similar slime, its not going to be a good week for anyone. and i assume most people will have Schwartzel, Sterne, Coetzee etc etc..

4 at par or worse with an overall -23
		
Click to expand...

I had right problem picking my team his week, I only had one player from last week in this weeks field but looks like all but one are par or better. We won't really know how we stand until they've all played both courses though


----------



## louise_a (Feb 7, 2013)

I have the 2 leaders but not much else.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 7, 2013)

I think Schwartzel is virtually nailed on for this so this week it will all be about the places as everybody will surely have Charl. Rest of mine have started ok bar Grace who is only level par. With a pretty weak field we could get a few random names up in the top ten at the end i reckon.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 8, 2013)

At the end of day 2 I reckon I have lost Grace and Rock, so 8 past the cut and most of them are doing very well -74 total

not much cash on offer this week so its important to get the winner


----------



## fundy (Feb 8, 2013)

Have the 3 main protagonists as most will do I expect. Ideally want Sterne to win as he is my pick in another comp im in (you pick one golfer each week but can only choose each golfer once over the year)


----------



## Imurg (Feb 8, 2013)

Grace, Rock and Willett seem to have bittent he dust - bunch of losers.....

Got 4 of the top 7 but still a long way to go.....


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 8, 2013)

I've lost Rock and Grace as well, most likely most will have them. Currently looking at a total score of -61... Not too bad I suppose, but it's a fair bet that most will have a similar team.


----------



## fundy (Feb 8, 2013)

Annoyingly I deliberated over Rock and Horne for the last place and went the wrong way


----------



## louise_a (Feb 8, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Grace, Rock and Willett seem to have bittent he dust - bunch of losers.....

Got 4 of the top 7 but still a long way to go.....
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you have the same 10 players that as I have.


----------



## Fish (Feb 8, 2013)

With 1 non-starter and now looks like 2 will fall by the wayside, I should be pleased with my -54.  

I have 3 in the top 4 though


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 8, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I've lost Rock and Grace as well, most likely most will have them. Currently looking at a total score of -61... Not too bad I suppose, but it's a fair bet that most will have a similar team.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, but I do have 5 of the top 7 so not too bad


----------



## Slime (Feb 8, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Grace, Rock and Willett seem to have bittent he dust - bunch of losers.....
Got 4 of the top 7 but still a long way to go.....
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you have the same 10 players that as I have.



louise_a said:



			Sounds like you have the same 10 players that as I have.
		
Click to expand...

So, that'll be three of us with the same team then!

I'm currently sitting on -58, how about you two................I just need re-assuring.

*Slime*.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 9, 2013)

Got 8 players still running and a combined total of -78 by my calculations.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 9, 2013)

Slime said:



			Sounds like you have the same 10 players that as I have.



So, that'll be three of us with the same team then!

I'm currently sitting on -58, how about you two................I just need re-assuring.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Slighty better for me -63


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 9, 2013)

-82 for my 8 boys that made the cut. Early days though.... I don't have fisher but have five others currently in the top six and ties...


----------



## golfdub (Feb 9, 2013)

Tom Lewis has finally woken up and is -6 after 10 and T4. Knew I picked him for a reason


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2013)

Not been able to stream into watching it today   but I not only had 1 non-starter from the off but lost 4 yesterday 

I've now got 5 players with 4 all within T3 currently so if I can bag a winner and top 3 places I'll still pick up a few bob!

Damage limitation for me on this one.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 9, 2013)

looking more and more like a 2 horse race, I still have 4 in the top 7.


----------



## Slime (Feb 9, 2013)

Kruger has done me no favours today. He bogeyed the first five holes on the back nine and finished with a 74 and is 66th out of 69.
P45 on the way methinks.

*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2013)

louise_a said:



			looking more and more like a 2 horse race, I still have 4 in the top 7.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, there definitely pulling away and by more than the daily average score so can't see anyone coming between them.

Just following the leader board, can't get the stream today


----------



## Imurg (Feb 9, 2013)

Slime said:



			Kruger has done me no favours today. He bogeyed the first five holes on the back nine and finished with a 74 and is 66th out of 69.
P45 on the way methinks.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Too right - bloomin' Peasent!


----------



## Fader (Feb 9, 2013)

Well I had 3 non starters before tee off despite picking from the current weeks tournament tab grr! One player has missed the cut, one sitting at 54th, 2 currently T26 and Charl sitting in 5th, Coetze 3rd and Sterne I'm hoping to nab the title. Relying on those high places to make up for the rest and stop further slide down the league table


----------



## Slime (Feb 9, 2013)

Of my seven remaining players only Kruger went backwards, and boy, did he?
He went from 41st down to 66th, the plum!
I'm sitting on a total of -84, a gain of 22 shots between them, not too bad.
I have one tied for first and three tied for third.......................as I guess quite a few have.

*Slime*.

P.S. If Fisher Jr has a mare tomorrow I'll not shed any tears!


----------



## Birchy (Feb 9, 2013)

-97 under for my mob. Shame its crap prize money the week i do pretty well!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 9, 2013)

Birchy said:



			-97 under for my mob. Shame its crap prize money the week i do pretty well! 

Click to expand...

-100 for my boys. 6 at T8 or better and 1 at T13. Could be a good day tomorrow


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2013)

Only got 5 in play but T1, 2 x T3, T8 & T35 with a disappointing combined  -67 but with only 5 runners I'm hanging on in their as I'm going and hoping for a 1st, 2nd & 3rd


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 9, 2013)

Birchy said:



			-97 under for my mob. Shame its crap prize money the week i do pretty well! 

Click to expand...

-97 for me too.... wonder if we've got the same crew!

6 T8 or better, 1 T13..... and JBE <sigh>


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 10, 2013)

I'll take first, second and all 3 third places, the problem is that I expect that lots will have the same pics

Still, good to be in the mix with a total of 135 under par


----------



## Rooter (Feb 10, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I'll take first, second and all 3 third places, the problem is that I expect that lots will have the same pics

Still, good to be in the mix with a total of 135 under par
		
Click to expand...

Same as phil, as you say, shame everyone else will have too! I also had 6th, 19 and 29....


----------



## Captainron (Feb 10, 2013)

Shouldn't be too much movement as most of us will have very similar teams.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 10, 2013)

I think if they had a captain system like they do in fantasy football premier league it would make this game soooo much more interesting. For those that dont know you pick one player each week as captain and they get double points.


----------



## moogie (Feb 10, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I think if they had a captain system like they do in fantasy football premier league it would make this game soooo much more interesting. For those that dont know you pick one player each week as captain and they get double points.
		
Click to expand...


Or even if last years system had been used again...........only having 5 changes per week
U had to think a week ahead,  atleast,  especially if majors were on their way,  or WGC,  now u just change the whole lot.....!!!
No wonder we will nearly all have familiar looking teams
Its only a bit of fun,  but last years format was defo better IMO


Having 10 changes per week,  is uselesssssssssss


----------



## drawboy (Feb 10, 2013)

Great week for me in SA. 1st,2nd,3rd,6th,9th & 14th. Shame about a couple of missed cuts but I have to be happy with that.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 10, 2013)

moogie said:



			Or even if last years system had been used again...........only having 5 changes per week
U had to think a week ahead,  atleast,  especially if majors were on their way,  or WGC,  now u just change the whole lot.....!!!
No wonder we will nearly all have familiar looking teams
Its only a bit of fun,  but last years format was defo better IMO


Having 10 changes per week,  is uselesssssssssss
		
Click to expand...

Yeah either that or changes could maybe cost money off your total so its a bit more tactical?

Everybody will have virtually 6 or 7 the exact same every week imo with this format.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 10, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I'll take first, second and all 3 third places, the problem is that I expect that lots will have the same pics

Still, good to be in the mix with a total of 135 under par
		
Click to expand...

I don't have Aguilar but 7 decent finishes and even Kruger had a wee resurgence today.... 143 under in total I think.


----------



## fundy (Feb 10, 2013)

Actually think changing every week is a positive, however, I think 10 is too many and would be a better comp if you were to only pick 4 or 5 a week.

That said, comes weeks like the matchplay and some of the other big ticket events I dare say 10 will be a blessing


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 10, 2013)

drawboy said:



			Great week for me in SA. 1st,2nd,3rd,6th,9th & 14th. Shame about a couple of missed cuts but I have to be happy with that.
		
Click to expand...

I'll raise your great week with...

1st, 2nd, 3 x T3, T9 & T14. Wins me â‚¬608,595. That should bump me up the league a few spot :whoo:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 10, 2013)

fundy said:



			Actually think changing every week is a positive, however, I think 10 is too many and would be a better comp if you were to only pick 4 or 5 a week.

That said, comes weeks like the matchplay and some of the other big ticket events I dare say 10 will be a blessing
		
Click to expand...

The problem with that would be you can end up in situations like I did this week having 9 players that weren't playing so had to pick a whole new team.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 10, 2013)

Happy with just short of 440k with only 7 making the weekend.
There won't be a huge amount of difference in the table I suspect....

Last year you really had to think ahead, sometimes you'd only have 5 playing a week like this to try and make sure you had a full 10 playing in the big money events. Definitely made it more difficult but also more time consuming, trying to work the picks for 2 or 3 events at the same time, planning who to pick and drop 2-3 weeks in advance.
Come the Majors/WGC's you'll see some different teams, although 5 or 6 will be the same for everyone. You still need to pick the Winner though...


----------



## moogie (Feb 10, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			The problem with that would be you can end up in situations like I did this week having 9 players that weren't playing so had to pick a whole new team.
		
Click to expand...


And,  therein,  laid the skill / tactics Hawkeye
Last year
If u pick 10 for 1 particular week,  if u didnt check the next weeks entries,  u could have NONE the week after
So u had to give it a bit more thought
Just my Opinion,  but 10 changes per week,  too many to see big,  if any,  changes in weekly positions


----------



## Birchy (Feb 10, 2013)

525k for me this week. Next week will be fun especially if Sterne pulls out now hes in the matchplay.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 10, 2013)

moogie said:



			And,  therein,  laid the skill / tactics Hawkeye
Last year
If u pick 10 for 1 particular week,  if u didnt check the next weeks entries,  u could have NONE the week after
So u had to give it a bit more thought
Just my Opinion,  but 10 changes per week,  too many to see big,  if any,  changes in weekly positions
		
Click to expand...

Fair point, I didn't do last year but can see what you're saying


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 10, 2013)

It's definitely easier with 10 picks every week and that means teams are more similar. However there was always some commonality... Everyone would have ha charl this week wether we had ten picks or not.

I like it better because you don't have to spend as long and look two or three weeks ahead... Granted its lost a bit of the tactics as a result.

Just under 585000 for me this week so got to be happy.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 10, 2013)

596,661 this week, significantly better than little chubby brother 

That puts me about 200,000 in front of him now

Not interested in the league table at all  

The matchplays at the WGC in 2 weeks time will be interesting, big money on offer, vital to get the winner or suddenly you lose 1,000,000 on the pack


----------



## Slime (Feb 10, 2013)

Only seven made the cut, but they managed to earn â‚¬502,996, so not too bad. 
Fortunately the prize money was relatively poor making a bad week not too destructive. 
I'm assuming next week will be pretty much the same.

*Slime*.


----------



## Fader (Feb 10, 2013)

Considering how only a few made the cut 508k isn't a bad return and I didn't move up nor down in the rankings. I guess it helped having the winner and runner up though!


----------



## louise_a (Feb 10, 2013)

492K for me, moved up about 10 places, shame I missed the first 2 weeks though.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 10, 2013)

The front page didn't show the entrants, so I went lucky dip, only had 1 player win any money, dropped down 19 places


----------



## gripitripit (Feb 10, 2013)

581k this week...had 1st and 2nd.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 10, 2013)

Â£566k for me


----------



## Crow (Feb 10, 2013)

Got 1 & 2 but otherwise not too sparkling.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 10, 2013)

This coming week is going to be really tricky - good job there's not much cash on offer.......

I dare someone to pick Dougherty....


----------



## Crow (Feb 10, 2013)

Imurg said:



			I dare someone to pick Dougherty....
		
Click to expand...

I'll take that dare!

Nothing to lose with such a small pot.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 10, 2013)

Crow said:



			I'll take that dare!

Nothing to lose with such a small pot.
		
Click to expand...

Good Man!!


----------



## Crow (Feb 10, 2013)

A fool and his Euros, as they say.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 10, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Good Man!!
		
Click to expand...

I had Oscar Floren this week. Talk about a dead weight. He made Dougherty look good.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 10, 2013)

Until he wins........

You just never know..


----------



## Crow (Feb 10, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Until he wins........

You just never know..
		
Click to expand...

True, but I'm not anticipating a rush of backers from the GM League. 
(They'll regret it when he comes home with the bacon next week!)


----------



## Slime (Feb 10, 2013)

Imurg said:



			This coming week is going to be really tricky - good job there's not much cash on offer.......

I dare someone to pick Dougherty....
		
Click to expand...

I'll take a punt on him too. 
I'll be picking my team tomorrow, I hope I don't forget to pick him!

*Slime*.


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 10, 2013)

Why could this not have been a week with bigger prize money? I managed to pick 1st, 2nd, and 2 of the players tied for 3rd. Some weeks that would give me a very impressive amount, this week it got me 500K......


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Feb 11, 2013)

I forgot to change my team from last week. I think I make about 12 grand :|


----------



## Fish (Feb 11, 2013)

Considering I only had 5 go through to the final day I'm pleased with my 394,229 which takes me further up the leader board.  I'm slowly crawling up after missing the first match.


----------



## jammydodger (Feb 11, 2013)

Â£566k for me which was nice after 2 of them didnt make the cut. Holding on to 3rd place but only a few quid behind MadAdey.


----------



## Crow (Feb 12, 2013)

Just tried to pick my team with Nick Dougherty as the front man but he's not coming up on the players list, and neither is Trevor FISHER (JNR) who I wanted to pick.    

Am I doing something wrong or are these players just not available for some reason? 
I've tried all the tab chnages you can do such as countries, next tournament etc.


----------



## moogie (Feb 12, 2013)

Crow said:



			Just tried to pick my team with Nick Dougherty as the front man but he's not coming up on the players list, and neither is Trevor FISHER (JNR) who I wanted to pick.    

Am I doing something wrong or are these players just not available for some reason? 
I've tried all the tab chnages you can do such as countries, next tournament etc.
		
Click to expand...



I think  ( not sure )  it could be because they dont have a European Tour card,  and not in running for Race to Dubai......??
Im sure this was the case with a few events last year.........eg,  a few yanks playing the odd European Tour event


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 12, 2013)

Crow said:



			Just tried to pick my team with Nick Dougherty as the front man but he's not coming up on the players list, and neither is Trevor FISHER (JNR) who I wanted to pick.    

Am I doing something wrong or are these players just not available for some reason? 
I've tried all the tab chnages you can do such as countries, next tournament etc.
		
Click to expand...

I think its only members of the tour that you can pick. Fisher isn't, not sure about Dougherty.


----------



## Crow (Feb 12, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			I think its only members of the tour that you can pick. Fisher isn't, not sure about Dougherty.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks FairwayDodger, that makes sense. Disappointing though as I was looking forward to cheering Nick on.

(I just looked on the Entry List; Dougherty is a Tournament Invitation and Fisher is a National/Regional Order of Merit entry.)


----------



## Slime (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, that's my team picked. 
Can't believe Nick Dougherty isn't available after I'd promised to pick him!
Hey ho.................

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Feb 12, 2013)

Thinking about it, there's only â‚¬1,000,000 total purse with â‚¬158,500 for the winner.
It's the following weekend when the big bucks are up for grabs.

*Slime*.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 14, 2013)

I swear that when I picked my team using the next field option BOTH Richard Sterne and JBE were in the field. Checked how I am going and neither of them are playing! WTF?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 14, 2013)

Jbe's playing but Sterne pulled out early in the week as he's got a ticket to the WGC.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 14, 2013)

yeh i had sterne too..

WHY do i keep picking Rob Rock??!!! can someone explain??

PS. when i dont pick him, i will tell everyone and he will go and romp the next tourny!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 14, 2013)

So few "names" this week I suspect most will only be playing with 9 men - except those who picked Sterne as well

+4 after 13 of the first round doesn't bode well for Rock.


----------



## Fish (Feb 14, 2013)

I've got 10 runners this time, thank god because think I'll need them.  

Still got 4 to come out but I'm around +8 currently with only 2 players under par and Rock has 6 of those


----------



## Slicer30 (Feb 14, 2013)

Drat - forgot to update my team.

I have 3 runners now that Sterne has pulled out.

Fleetwood, rock and Mulroy.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 14, 2013)

too busy recently and forgot to change them..........awww well back down the list I go again


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 14, 2013)

once again I have had a lucky/unlucky dip, it's only a game oo:


----------



## Slime (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm currently sitting on +1 and I have 10 runners, although many of the are still in the early stages of thair round.
I'm gad I gave Rock his P45 and gave Sterne the week off!

*Slime*.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 14, 2013)

All mine are playing, currently on -5


----------



## Birchy (Feb 14, 2013)

Most of mine are doing crap but ive got Van zyl at least and ive backed da silva so not a complete disaster!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 14, 2013)

Judging by how my bunch of reprobates are doing I need the Wrath of God to send all manner of plagues to South Africa forthwith.
Enough to force the whole Tournament to be cancelled should do very nicely.......


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 14, 2013)

Crow said:



			Thanks FairwayDodger, that makes sense. Disappointing though as I was looking forward to cheering Nick on.
		
Click to expand...

8 over!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 14, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			8 over! 

Click to expand...

But he's not last.....


Yet..


----------



## Slime (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm suddenly 8 shots worse, in the blink of an eye, thanks Horne & thanks Jbe!

*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 14, 2013)

Maximum of 563800 euro up for grabs this week..

If it finished now I'd gain a grand total of 26500.....

I've picked a load of Donkeys


----------



## Captainron (Feb 14, 2013)

Some pretty poor showings from my 9 runners. Not expecting to make any money


----------



## Big D 88 (Feb 14, 2013)

I have Van Zyl and Da Silva

Will still mean nothing come Sunday judging by my recent performances

It seems come the weekend my players go backwards


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 14, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Maximum of 563800 euro up for grabs this week..

If it finished now I'd gain a grand total of 26500.....

I've picked a load of Donkeys
		
Click to expand...

Isnt life tragic


----------



## Imurg (Feb 14, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Isnt life tragic   

Click to expand...

Don't forget most of your team are a load of Donkeys too..
And there's plenty of time for Van Zyl to implode....


----------



## drawboy (Feb 14, 2013)

Gutted!! the bloody website wouldn't let me log on last night so I have missed the start this week.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 14, 2013)

Woeful....... If it wasn't for Van Zyl and Sullivan I'd be at about +20. That's worse than Fraggers usual 18......


----------



## Slime (Feb 14, 2013)

And another three shots have just been thrown away! Only +12 at the moment with four players hacking it round!

*Slime*.


----------



## Crow (Feb 14, 2013)

I thought I was doing badly but reading the above tales of doom and gloom I'm feeling okay on -5, plenty of time for disaster though.


----------



## Slime (Feb 15, 2013)

I finished yesterday with a total of +2, not as bad as it was looking at one point!
This morning I've picked up 12 shots with six players yet to start!
Come on you Slammers!

*Slime*.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 15, 2013)

Looking very good for my mob now, only 1 gonna miss the cut as it stands.


----------



## Slime (Feb 15, 2013)

What's the projected cut line?

*Slime*.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 15, 2013)

Slime said:



			What's the projected cut line?

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Cut is looking almost certainly to be level par.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 15, 2013)

Looks like ive got 2 missing the cut and the rest are just making up numbers, except Van Zyl and Santos who seem to be making a decent fist of it...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 15, 2013)

Looks like ive just lost Rock (unless they make the cut +1)

so 9 through at a whopping -34, with 4 in the top 11 

Bit different to last week


----------



## louise_a (Feb 15, 2013)

All mine currently through if the cut is par. -41, 6 in the top 15.


----------



## OMcG (Feb 15, 2013)

Doing good aswell with a total of -44. 7 inside t21 and all look like there making the cut


----------



## Slime (Feb 15, 2013)

Anderson-Hedcase missed the cut for me. 
The other nine are looking good for the weekend although three of them are on level par so I'm hoping *Birchy* is correct with reference to the cut line.
If all nine survive, I'm heading into the weekend at -31, much better than it looked after the first round when I was +2 for my team!

*Slime*.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 15, 2013)

All 9 of mine have made it into the weekend. -24 as a cumulative though. 4 of them are at level par. Matthew Nixon shot -5 to make the cut. Not a bad showing from a rookie. my mate is his caddie and they could do with a bit of cash this week.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 15, 2013)

7 from my 9 have made the cut, cumulative -19 under! Wow! only 2 in the top 11...


----------



## Birchy (Feb 15, 2013)

9 from 10 made the cut for me, bout 34 under i think. Kicking myself for not putting Da silva in because ive backed him!


----------



## Fish (Feb 15, 2013)

7 through amassing -31.  

4 in the top 10 so cooking on gas


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2013)

8 through and sitting at -35

Could be a lot worse.

Moving day tomorrow.....


----------



## IainP (Feb 15, 2013)

Is there a quick way on the site you are knowing these -xx for the team stats, or just checking them one by one and adding up?

Website still had Sterne down as playing when I did the team, missed that he bumped it.


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 15, 2013)

31 under with 8 through so not looking too bad for a good weekend, hopefullly...

The other 2 ended up missing the cut by 1, maybe they need to log in and read the thread on how to make more birdies........:thup:


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2013)

IainP said:



			Is there a quick way on the site you are knowing these -xx for the team stats, or just checking them one by one and adding up?

Website still had Sterne down as playing when I did the team, missed that he bumped it.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.europeantour.com/europeantour/season=2013/tournamentid=2013013/leaderboard/index.html


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2013)

Seems to be playing a bit easier today - hardly anyone over par for today's round so far.
Could be some really low numbers form the Leaders....


----------



## Slime (Feb 16, 2013)

I've just had a quick check on my players.
I seem to have hares or tortoises today. A few are really dragging their heels & I've even got one who's over par for the day!
I've also got two or three who are having a good day today ......................... wooo hooo!
My nine are currently -28 for the day and -59 for the tournament, happy with that.

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Feb 16, 2013)

All over for the day. Finished on -61. Roll on Sunday!

*Slime*.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 16, 2013)

-60 for me

Need Mr Kruger and Mr Luiten to stop playing like me and it will hopefully be a good day tomorrow.

Actually If I could play like either of  them, id be quite happy


----------



## Slime (Feb 16, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Need Mr Kruger and Mr Luiten to stop playing like me and it will hopefully be a good day tomorrow.

Click to expand...

Amen to that *Phil*, Amen to that!

*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2013)

All my 7 guys pulled their fingers out and amassed an excellent -64, that's an average of over -9 each 

Bring it on


----------



## OMcG (Feb 16, 2013)

Going nicely with a total of -91.


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2013)

OMcG said:



			Going nicely with a total of -91.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously? Do you have all 10 players still and if so they must all be in the top 15!

Very well done sir..


----------



## OMcG (Feb 16, 2013)

Fish said:



			Seriously? Do you have all 10 players still and if so they must all be in the top 15!

Very well done sir..
		
Click to expand...

Yea im Pleased so far this week for once! Lol. Got 3 of the top 5 and 5 of the top 9. Worst is a t31. Was surprised when i added it up but I've checked it and it's right. Hopefully they keep it going tomorrow!


----------



## louise_a (Feb 16, 2013)

Ditto Phil and Slime, grand total -70


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2013)

I sent a text to Fragger this afternoon highlighting my feelings about my bunch - needless to say if I repeated it here I'd be banned for life.........

I think I'll approach some Pros and threaten to pick them unless they pay me money...that way they might make some coz if I pick 'em they certainly won't....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 16, 2013)

Imurg said:



			I sent a text to Fragger this afternoon highlighting my feelings about my bunch - needless to say if I repeated it here I'd be banned for life.........

I think I'll approach some Pros and threaten to pick them unless they pay me money...that way they might make some coz if I pick 'em they certainly won't....
		
Click to expand...


Now where did I put me Violin


----------



## Slime (Feb 16, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Now where did I put me Violin  

Click to expand...

Up Jbe Kruger's back side judging by the way he's playing at the moment!

*Slime*.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 17, 2013)

227670 today, with t2, 4 ,t5 t9, t12 Ill take that considering 

Imurg only got about 120k so Fragger increases his lead

Big week next week with the WGC, mega money up for grabs


----------



## louise_a (Feb 17, 2013)

Around 250K for me, Van Zyl let it slip after a good start today


----------



## moogie (Feb 17, 2013)

Canny week,  approx 390k,  always helps when u have the winner


----------



## Captainron (Feb 17, 2013)

I think I will maintain my second place. Had the winner too but too many finished in the minor money for my liking.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 17, 2013)

Astounded to have made it to 118k this week!!

Still, pick the top 8 next week and I'll be in the lead..........



IN my Dreams.......


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 17, 2013)

It was the expected struggle for me this week, about Â£140K. I found this week really tough to pick


----------



## Slime (Feb 17, 2013)

Bad one. 
Missed the end of the golf as I had to change a kitchen tap that wouldn't turn off & now I'm trying to slow the leak resulting from my nifty plumbing efforts!
Glad I missed the golf as most of my players seem to have had bad days, finished with â‚¬207670.
Looking forward to the WGC already!

*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Feb 17, 2013)

Finished with 291,310.00 so expect to climb a little more up the table 

Had the winner twice now back-to-back


----------



## Slime (Feb 17, 2013)

Fish said:



			Had the winner twice now back-to-back 

Click to expand...

Well done *Fish*, so who's gonna win next week, I won't tell anyone, honest mate, it'll be our little secret .

*Slime*.


----------



## Crow (Feb 17, 2013)

Had both the T2s, 4th and one T5, damn that Fichardt bloke!


----------



## Fish (Feb 17, 2013)

Slime said:



			Well done *Fish*, so who's gonna win next week, I won't tell anyone, honest mate, it'll be our little secret .

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Shhhh, put your money on Rock, he's been leading everyone into a false sense of security, he's biding his time :rofl:


----------



## jammydodger (Feb 17, 2013)

Absolute shocker for me. Doubt if i've made Â£100K so everyone should be whizzing past me this week. Oh well i'm hoping i'm better at picking for the main events than for the mickey ouse ones. I doubt its caused me too much damage as it wasnt a big money week.


----------



## fundy (Feb 17, 2013)

Competition starts for real next week


----------



## Fish (Feb 18, 2013)

Well my teams picked, spoilt for choice for a change.

4 x English
2 x Spanish
2 x South Africans
! x India
1 x Northern Ireland

Bring it on...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 18, 2013)

Dont forget its a wednesday start, so pick your teams before wednesday lunchtime

This is a Public Service Announcement


----------



## Slime (Feb 18, 2013)

Picked my team.................for now. For some reason I'm just not feeling good about this one.
I'm sure it'll change plenty over the next 24 hours or so.
Four guys making their *Slime's Slammers* debut, but no place for Kaymer, which bothers me.
I think he'll do okay, but then again...............


*Slime*.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 18, 2013)

51k only slipped down to 64th in the GM league.


----------



## Fish (Feb 18, 2013)

Slime said:



			but no place for Kaymer, which bothers me.  I think he'll do okay, but then again..........
		
Click to expand...

Now you've caused me to doubt....


----------



## Slime (Feb 19, 2013)

Fish said:



			Now you've caused me to doubt....
		
Click to expand...

And how about this for a thought, a tactical ploy maybe.
Should we pick members of our team who are paired against each other to be certain of getting some players through to the next round?
Mmmmm ...................... I wonder.

*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 22, 2013)

Well I've lost Westy, Schwartzel and Rory but still got 7 running...

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Twire (Feb 22, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Well I've lost Westy, Schwartzel and Rory but still got 7 running...

How's everyone else doing?
		
Click to expand...

4 down for me.... your 3 plus Lawrie


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 22, 2013)

Twire said:



			4 down for me.... your 3 plus Lawrie 

Click to expand...

Same here. Not a good day.


----------



## jammydodger (Feb 22, 2013)

Also lost Rory and Schwartzel (he was the one who was in great form). At the last minute i changed my mind and put Westwood in and took Olesen out , that worked out well then...


----------



## Siren (Feb 22, 2013)

4 gone in the first round for me as well. I fear my days at the top are numbered


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 22, 2013)

Ditto, lost Rory , westy, Grace & Charl 
Still got Poults, Luke, rose , Sergio, Oost and Hanson
So it isn't over yet


----------



## louise_a (Feb 22, 2013)

lost 4 myself too.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 22, 2013)

Lost Rory, Scwhartzel & Westwood but im guessing 90% of entrants did so not too bad. Got some quality players still left but anything can happen when it russsian roulette matchplay!


----------



## macca64 (Feb 22, 2013)

working away last 2 weeks, phones hopeless at going on line, think i managed a lucky dip for this week, nothing last week, god knows wot team i got, working away for a while, anybody got a ipad they don't want?


----------



## fundy (Feb 22, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Well I've lost Westy, Schwartzel and Rory but still got 7 running...

How's everyone else doing?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the same as you


----------



## Crow (Feb 22, 2013)

3 down for me; Mcilroy, Molinari and Manassero, a nice bit of aliteration!


----------



## Slime (Feb 22, 2013)

jammydodger said:



			Also lost Rory and Schwartzel (he was the one who was in great form). At the last minute i changed my mind and put Westwood in *and took Olesen out* , that worked out well then...
		
Click to expand...

Schoolboy error, this boy's gonna go far, he's my team captain!
I lost Schwartzel & Westwood from the first round ............... not too bad so far.
I'm going to lose at least one, (probably a lot more too), from this round as Rose & Colsaerts are playing one another. 
On the flip side, I've got at least one certainty for qualification into the next round, see above.

*Slime*.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 22, 2013)

louise_a said:



			lost 4 myself too.
		
Click to expand...

Same here,


----------



## Fish (Feb 22, 2013)

Lost 4 but still got 6 wheels on my wagon


----------



## fundy (Feb 22, 2013)

The way its going tonight I could be down to just Poulter tomorrow


----------



## Birchy (Feb 22, 2013)

Ive now got 6 down, 2 through and 2 still battling.


----------



## Slime (Feb 22, 2013)

Of the eight of mine that won their first round, five have already bitten the dust!
Two have won their matches & G Mac is hanging on ............ just!
It's been a bad day today ......... a very bad day :angry:.

*Slime*.


----------



## Crow (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm 6 down, 3 through and G-Mac hanging in there.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 22, 2013)

Yep just Poults and Kaymer left...

Another bunch of Muppets - I know how to pick 'em.....


----------



## Siren (Feb 22, 2013)

ive got poulter and Hanson left...assuming he doesnt go down the pan like the rest of them.

I enjoyed my run at the top. Fun while it lasted


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm down to just Poults
Having said that, he is the one guy that you would want in your team

Not going to be a good week, the only silver lining is that most people will have picked similar, so most will be down to 1,2 or 3 left
Never seen so many upsets before


----------



## MashieNiblick (Feb 23, 2013)

Yep just 3 left, McDowell, Poulter and Kaymer. Hope the RC experience kicks in and they deliver some cash.


----------



## gripitripit (Feb 23, 2013)

3 for me too. Poults Kaymer and Colsarts.


----------



## jammydodger (Feb 23, 2013)

Poulter and Kaymer left for me too. Matchplay is so hard to pick. Wish i'd gone for all the lesser lights and not all the so called top players. Next year i'm picking from those lower down the OOM


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2013)

Crash, bang, wallop, down to just Poults & Kaymer also!

Backed Kaymer as winner from the off, still 10/1 can be had


----------



## Imurg (Feb 23, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I'm down to just Poults
Having said that, he is the one guy that you would want in your team

Not going to be a good week, the only silver lining is that most people will have picked similar, so most will be down to 1,2 or 3 left
Never seen so many upsets before
		
Click to expand...

But if the two that you didn't pick get to the final and your single player gets knocked out today - with the amount of money on offer you can be a very long way behind. 1.5m to the Winner.....


----------



## Crow (Feb 23, 2013)

I've still got four in there; Kaymer, Colsaerts, McDowell and Poulter.


----------



## Slime (Feb 23, 2013)

Crow said:



			I've still got four in there; Kaymer, Colsaerts, McDowell and Poulter.
		
Click to expand...

Same as that, but without Kaymer! He HAS to crash & burn today, please.



Slime said:



			Four guys making their *Slime's Slammers* debut, but *no place for Kaymer, which bothers me.
I think he'll do okay, *but then again...............
		
Click to expand...

Which rambling idiot said that ................. .  Go with your gut instinct, always!
*
Slime*.


----------



## pendodave (Feb 23, 2013)

Looks like I could be in quite a lonely place, cheering on Tim Clark this evening....

My only other one left is Poults, and although part of me wants him to win, I quite fancy the cash boost that TC will bring.


----------



## Slime (Feb 24, 2013)

And then there were none .

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Feb 25, 2013)

I thought I'd had a mare, but I guess everybody did!
I expect most of us had very similar teams & no-one did especially well.
As it happens my team earned â‚¬1,107,950, I'm assuming it's in Euros, and that puts me top of the GM tree for that tournament, woooo hoooo, and 16th for the season so far.
I'm in shock, I really thought I'd had a bad week!

*
Slime*.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 25, 2013)

As nobody would have won the big prize (as no Europeans in the final) then nobody has suddenly raced way out in front

for instance if Jason Day had won and only 3 people picked him, they would have a massive boost this week

Im very happy to only have dropped 1 place to 5th as it was a really bad week for me, apart from Poults.

This week is a little tin pot tournament in South Africa, none of the big names as they are staying in the states for the cadillac at Dural the week after.


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2013)

I may have only earned 866,445.00 but it took me up 13 places :thup:

If I hadn't of missed that first comp :mmm:


----------



## louise_a (Feb 25, 2013)

Fish said:



			I may have only earned 866,445.00 but it took me up 13 places :thup:

If I hadn't of missed that first comp :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I moved up a bit too, shame I missed the first 2!


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 25, 2013)

Back up to 50th with â‚¬900627 this week.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 25, 2013)

Disastrous week.... Plummeting down the standings!


----------



## moogie (Feb 25, 2013)

A top class field this week for everybody to try and make sense of........
Last week to this week
1 end of the golf spectrum to the other


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 25, 2013)

Not bothering anymore with this. Made my team selection last week and some reason it did not save it so I ended up winning nothing this week at one of the biggest prize pots of the season, so I fond my self a couple of million behind now.


----------



## Siren (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank the Lord for Poulter.


----------



## Slime (Feb 26, 2013)

Got my squad assembled for the Tschwane Open. I must say, this squad doesn't look as good as last weeks!
Once this week is over there's another WGC event to look forward to. 
I'll be away that week so I'll have to get some internet access somewhere, can't miss that one, there's too much money at stake!
Tschwane Open  -  â‚¬1,500,000
WGC Cadillac      -  $8,750,000
Subtle difference!

*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah did mine today also.  Loaded towards the South Africans with a sprinkling of "others" and 3 who haven't earned a penny yet!

No place for Rock this time, my patience has wore thin, if he now comes good though, I will find him and I will kill him


----------



## Slime (Feb 26, 2013)

I've got four who haven't earned me anything yet ........... here's hoping though :lol:.

*Slime*.


----------



## moogie (Feb 28, 2013)

Simon Dyson
WHAT AN ABSOLUTE MUPPET
4th hole -- putter -- madness
Enough said


----------



## Rooter (Feb 28, 2013)

Fish said:



			No place for Rock this time, my patience has wore thin, if he now comes good though, I will find him and I will kill him 

Click to expand...

I played the same card. Rock has been in every time for me, left him out this week and was -3, luckily just checked and he has imploded as expected and sat at -1 right now...


----------



## Slime (Feb 28, 2013)

moogie said:



			Simon Dyson
WHAT AN ABSOLUTE MUPPET
4th hole -- putter -- madness
Enough said
		
Click to expand...

Guess who's picked him for this week! 
I'm preparing his P45 as we speak!

*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2013)

Slime said:



			Guess who's picked him for this week! 
I'm preparing his P45 as we speak!

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Glutton for punishment, no sympathy, in fact :rofl:


----------



## Slime (Feb 28, 2013)

Fish said:



			Glutton for punishment, no sympathy, in fact :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks *Fish*, however, if the cut is around +10 he might just make it through .
I'm currently at -9 including Dyson at +5 and two others at +3. Not very good at this point but tomorrow's another day!
How are you doing?

*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2013)

Slime said:



			Thanks *Fish*, however, if the cut is around +10 he might just make it through .
I'm currently at -9 including Dyson at +5 and two others at +3. Not very good at this point but tomorrow's another day!
How are you doing?

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

-26   Only got 1 stinker who has really surprised me in Aiken, he's had a shocker of a +3  so I'll lose 1 early that's all.


----------



## Slime (Feb 28, 2013)

Fish said:



			-26   Only got 1 stinker who has really surprised me in Aiken, he's had a shocker of a +3  so I'll lose 1 early that's all.
		
Click to expand...

That's pretty good, but, tomorrow's another day!

*Slime*.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 28, 2013)

I am on a combined -8, but i do have the leader on -7 and howler on -5!


----------



## louise_a (Feb 28, 2013)

I have the leader but not much else.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 28, 2013)

-14 with 2 clowns who are 3 over. Van Zyl and Aiken who are pretty popular picks this week so a few of us here will be hoping they play better tomorrow. 3 on level par too who could go either way.


----------



## Crow (Feb 28, 2013)

M team's having a nightmare, best is T25....


----------



## Imurg (Feb 28, 2013)

Crow said:



			M team's having a nightmare, best is T25....
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, you have got a motley crew there!!

I've got 3 in the top 3 and a few others scoring decently. Got the 2 slackers Aiken and Van Zyl - why is it that when I pick them they play like clowns..?


----------



## Crow (Feb 28, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Blimey, you have got a motley crew there!!

I've got 3 in the top 3 and a few others scoring decently. Got the 2 slackers Aiken and Van Zyl - why is it that when I pick them they play like clowns..?
		
Click to expand...

Tell me about it

I've also got they two slackers on +3 as well as this bunch of duffers:
De La Riva on +5
Anderson Hed on level
Kieffer on level
Aiken on +3
Dyson on +5
Then come my big guns for a total of -7 between them, so overall I'm +12  
Tomorrow needs to be a good day, a very good day.


----------



## Fish (Mar 1, 2013)

My guys haven't capitalised on yesterdays decent scoring and Singh is having a mare, 5 under yesterday followed by 5 over today, what's that all about!

I'll be lucky to stand still.


----------



## Slime (Mar 1, 2013)

Any idea on the projected cut line?

*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Mar 1, 2013)

Slime said:



			Any idea on the projected cut line?

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...


Nope, I'm not that clever


----------



## Rooter (Mar 1, 2013)

would guess -2 would just squeeze in for tomorrow. 

I am now on a huge -20 over all, 5 guys making the cut i think. leaving me with -28 combined.

Come on Howller!!!


----------



## Slime (Mar 1, 2013)

If -2 squeezes in I'll be left with five players also, currently sitting on a combined score of -28 ............. here's hoping!

*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Mar 1, 2013)

Rooter said:



			would guess -2 would just squeeze in for tomorrow. 

I am now on a huge -20 over all, 5 guys making the cut i think. leaving me with -28 combined.

Come on Howller!!!
		
Click to expand...

If its -2 as you say then as it stands I'll lose 4 but they've still got some holes to play but Singh has had a stinker of a day giving up -5 from yesterday to level par overall!

Sitting on -24 so far for the day overall.


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2013)

As predicted I lost 4 players and a couple I thought would have been stayers who got off to a good first day but fell miserably on the 2nd!

Sitting with -27 so hanging on in there so hopeful of some good performances today.


----------



## Fader (Mar 2, 2013)

think I need to retire my team! Dropping like a stone in the rankings and a team not even worth worrying about this week!

Need some big money winners the rest of the season to make it even respectable!


----------



## Crow (Mar 2, 2013)

Seven of mine missed the cut.
The best of those remaining is T21, could be a slide down the rankings methinks.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 2, 2013)

Only 4 through for me, just one in the top ten.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 2, 2013)

Lost 6 as well, fortunately Fichardt, Mulroy, Da Silve & Howell arent doing too bad


----------



## Slime (Mar 2, 2013)

I lost five overnight. Remaining five have a combined -48, with two still out on the course, two in the top ten at the moment.
The prize fund is so small that it's not going to make much difference over a complete season.
I'm abroad next week, (from tomorrow morning), so I'll have to find somewhere to register my team as there's a whole lot of money up for grabs!
I don't want to miss that party.

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Mar 2, 2013)

Slime said:



			I lost five overnight. Remaining five have a combined -48, *with two still out on the course*, two in the top ten at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

As it happens one of them birdied the last two holes & the other one birdied the last three!
This leaves my five guys at -53. I'm happy with that!

*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2013)

Good recovery day today with Fichardt having an excellent day and others being steady so amassed -39 and I don't think I'll lose anyone for tomorrow


----------



## Imurg (Mar 2, 2013)

Got 5 going at -51 by the looks of things....

At least I'm going to beat Fragger by whatever James Kingston comes in with - currently about 8500 euros.....

Whoop de doo.....


----------



## Fish (Mar 3, 2013)

-58 finish and amounted 213,330 so expect to go up again, although only a few slots.

Chipping away like a Woodpecker


----------



## louise_a (Mar 3, 2013)

only 4 finished but managed Â£209K


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 3, 2013)

Think my mob were -60 so that should help the cause hopefully, 221274 to boot


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 3, 2013)

My 4 managed 225130, thankfully i had Fichardt in 2nd place or it would have been a hopeless week
Imurg beat me by 19000, still way out in front of him overall


----------



## Siren (Mar 3, 2013)

Bad week again for me.

Have to stop picking my own bets.

On a side not has anyone else ever honestly thought of contacting a pro and apologizing for ruining their career by betting on the to win?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 4, 2013)

Siren said:



			On a side not has anyone else ever honestly thought of contacting a pro and apologizing for ruining their career by betting on the to win?
		
Click to expand...


All the time.
I pick someone, they play like a plank
Next week I drop them and they finish in the money....


----------



## louise_a (Mar 4, 2013)

They are a bit slow in updating this weeks scores.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 4, 2013)

louise_a said:



			They are a bit slow in updating this weeks scores.
		
Click to expand...

updated now..


YESSSSSS i am in the top 20!!! Just! 20th.... LOL


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2013)

Up another 17 places to 42nd 

The difference between 1st and me is 1,170,555.00 so I reckon if I hadn't missed the first match I could be sitting in the top 20 comfortably


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 4, 2013)

just a touch over 250k this week, up a few places


----------



## Imurg (Mar 4, 2013)

Magenta Bois has asked to join the League - who is this?
Anyone know..?


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 4, 2013)

up 6 places to 44, sweet.


----------



## Crow (Mar 4, 2013)

I think my team would have won more if I'd deliberately tried to pick the worst team I could; 45,104


----------



## moogie (Mar 4, 2013)

Wonder if many / any taking chance with Rory this week........??.......


----------



## gripitripit (Mar 5, 2013)

moogie said:



			Wonder if many / any taking chance with Rory this week........??.......

Click to expand...

It first time Rory is playing and I have not picked him. Hopefully it will not work out for me and the boy wins.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 5, 2013)

moogie said:



			Wonder if many / any taking chance with Rory this week........??.......

Click to expand...

I have gambled on him, he will either score me nothing by missing the cut, or win it... i doubt there is an in between for rors


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 5, 2013)

Poor week last week, not sure what happened there, selected players that were green (i.e. playing) and looks like 5 of them didn't..... couldn't see them listed during the weekend.... bit miffed there.

This is the first week I've dropped Rory, hope he does well, but figure he might need a couple of weeks to turn that round.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 5, 2013)

I got Â£0 last week............not sure how that happened, maybe I missed changing teams.
Anyway, 49 out the top 50 playing this week, but I'm keeping McIlroy off my team


----------



## Imurg (Mar 5, 2013)

Rooter said:



			I have gambled on him, he will either score me nothing by missing the cut, or win it... i doubt there is an in between for rors
		
Click to expand...

No cut this week so unless he has toothache again he's going to score something..


----------



## Rooter (Mar 5, 2013)

Imurg said:



			No cut this week so unless he has toothache again he's going to score something..
		
Click to expand...

Ah beauty! bring on the money!!! lol


----------



## Fish (Mar 7, 2013)

Good job for Rory there's no cut, at 3 over he'd be packing early again!


----------



## jammydodger (Mar 8, 2013)

Unfortunately ive got Kaymer and Olesen and theyre right at the back of the field. Tricky this picking a team lark.....


----------



## gripitripit (Mar 8, 2013)

jammydodger said:



			Unfortunately ive got Kaymer and Olesen and theyre right at the back of the field. Tricky this picking a team lark.....
		
Click to expand...

I took Kaymer out last minute and went with Rory...not a vast improvement...but an improvement so far. I have 2 t1 2 t10 2 t24 and 2 t50


----------



## louise_a (Mar 8, 2013)

2 t1, 1 t6, 2 t10, 2 t24, 1 t32, 2 t50


----------



## HickoryShaft (Mar 8, 2013)

I have 5 in the bottom 14 - not bad going.

I think the Pro's are watching my picks and dreading playing if they are in my team now.

Thank god for Sergio and GMac - I may make the top 5000 teams this week - just!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 10, 2013)

I have 6 of the top 7 european tour players
Ican live with that


----------



## louise_a (Mar 10, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I have 6 of the top 7 european tour players
Ican live with that 

Click to expand...

Same here.


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2013)

-49 for me. Can't find the prize values yet to update but I don't expect to move up many places but then I shouldn't drop much either.


----------



## gripitripit (Mar 11, 2013)

Roughly â‚¬1.26 million for me. 
http://www.golfandcourse.com/news/cadillac-championship-prize-money-0


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2013)

Not a very impressive 1'174,100.00 but I'll take it and run, could have been worse.


----------



## gripitripit (Mar 11, 2013)

Fish said:



			Not a very impressive 1'174,100.00 but I'll take it and run, could have been worse.
		
Click to expand...

Did you convert from $ to â‚¬? I was happy with 1.6 until I converted.


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2013)

gripitripit said:



			Did you convert from $ to â‚¬? I was happy with 1.6 until I converted.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, bugger 

903,466.55


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 11, 2013)

Glad I decided to put Rory back in at the last moment.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 11, 2013)

Looks like just over a million euros for me. Not bad following last weeks bloodbath....


----------



## Imurg (Mar 11, 2013)

System is updating now.....

Why do my picks mess up all the time..?

Schwartzel must have realised on the 5th tee that I'd picked him coz he then proceded to play like a complete knob and run himself down the board......


----------



## louise_a (Mar 11, 2013)

round about 1.3 mill euros for me.


----------



## gripitripit (Mar 11, 2013)

Not a bad week. 701 overall for week. Up 10 places to 15th in gm league.


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2013)

Very lucky to drop only 3 places, my first drop since starting in week 2.

Just like being at school, must try harder


----------



## Imurg (Mar 11, 2013)

Stupid game.....


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Stupid game.....
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: Not a happy bunny


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 11, 2013)

A Surprisingly good week for me, 556 on the week and up 6 places to 14 in the GM league.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 11, 2013)

70th on the week, moving up the GM league nicely.


----------



## Slime (Mar 11, 2013)

$785,750 or â‚¬596,922 Not worth getting home from Lanzarote for!
And to make things worse .............................. Tiger Woods won!
Next week will be better, it just has to.
A poor 65th in the GM rankings this week, down to 32nd overall, work to do!

*Slime*.


----------



## moogie (Mar 11, 2013)

Canny week.........


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 11, 2013)

Up to 2nd in the GM League  and trounced Imurg in the process 

Now if only I could do that on the golf course


----------



## Rooter (Mar 11, 2013)

is this still going on?! LOL, i have changed my team week in week out and i keep dropping down the league!! i am rubbish at this!!!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 11, 2013)

Rooter said:



			is this still going on?! LOL, i have changed my team week in week out and i keep dropping down the league!! i am rubbish at this!!!
		
Click to expand...

maybe once you become a TM staff-IER on friday you can pick yourself and zoom up the table. :rofl:


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 11, 2013)

540k ths week, not good, dropping down the table once again


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			540k ths week, not good, dropping down the table once again
		
Click to expand...

What with your self confessed cr@p swing, cr@p selection of golfers, have you considered Crown Green Bowling :rofl:


----------



## fundy (Mar 11, 2013)

louise_a said:



			70th on the week, moving up the GM league nicely.
		
Click to expand...

guessing we had the same team then 

snuck into the GM top 10, may be a bit early though, dont want a midseason nose bleed lol


----------



## Rooter (Mar 11, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			maybe once you become a TM staff-IER on friday you can pick yourself and zoom up the table. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Would be even less points!!!!!! IER!


----------



## fundy (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice to see a star studded field for the Avntha this week


----------



## Slime (Mar 11, 2013)

Just picked my team for the Avantha Masters, known locally as 'The Real Masters' for some reason!
I think I could beat some of those guys, I've never heard of some of them ...... I think they're made up players.
Four debutants & someone who owes me a good week.
Total purse of â‚¬1.8m, not quite the same as last week but still more than I'll see this weekend, probably.
I really need a good week,

*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2013)

That had to be the hardest selection so far, very little pedigree out there so it will be really sink or swim.

Got 3 dÃ©butantes that haven't earned a cent yet so......fingers crossed.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 11, 2013)

I've gone for a lucky dip again this week, 8/10 have zero prize money so far this year.


----------



## Slime (Mar 14, 2013)

Bad day I think.
Finished on a grand total of -10, which puts me 1 behind the leader, a guy called Chinnarat Phadungsil.
He shot a 61 with 8 birdies on the back nine! He came back in just 28 shots! Incredible.
I bet he's at least 10 shots worse tomorrow, here's hoping!

*Slime*.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 14, 2013)

i am sat at -15 with only one player over par (thanks Simon Dyson, you suck!)


----------



## Fish (Mar 14, 2013)

-23 for me, nothing special but just loads in the frame, hopefully a couple of them at the other end will come good also.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 14, 2013)

-20 for me.


----------



## Fish (Mar 15, 2013)

Still got a couple of slackers but I'm happy with a -44


----------



## louise_a (Mar 15, 2013)

7 into the last 2 days, -50 aggregate


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 15, 2013)

-42, two on -10 so maybe  chance to earn a bit this week, I think I have all 10 through to the last 2 days


----------



## Imurg (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm not even going to bother counting up - it'll be a disaster for sure....

Stupid Game


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 15, 2013)

I got 7 through at -46 , so in the frame, but the fat lady isnt singing yet


----------



## Slime (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh my word! What a disaster!
I think the cut line is -3 which means I have just lost six of my selected idiots!
The four I have left are currently limping along at -22. Good job there's not much money to be had.
I thin k I may be going down the Lucky Dip route for next week's event.

*Slime*.


----------



## Crow (Mar 15, 2013)

I've given up adding up my team score, it's how many you get in the top three that matter, and picking the winner will cover any team failings!

(Unfortunately I don't look like getting a top three on this one)


----------



## Fish (Mar 15, 2013)

Slime said:



			Oh my word! What a disaster!
I think the cut line is -3 which means I have just lost six of my selected idiots!
The four I have left are currently limping along at -22. Good job there's not much money to be had.
I thin k I may be going down the Lucky Dip route for next week's event.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: Same old, same old

I'd be waving this for different reasons  :whoo:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 16, 2013)

End of the third round and I have the leader and other scores totalling -70

could be another good week in fantasy fragger land


----------



## louise_a (Mar 16, 2013)

I have the leader too and stand at -73.


----------



## Slime (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm at -45 with just four men standing, thankfully including the leader.
Damage limitations tomorrow.

*Slime*.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 16, 2013)

Just looked to see the damage as it wasn't looking good yesterday and Thomas Aiken has shot himself into the lead with a 62  I've lost 3 I think, maybe 4, but the others aren't doing to bad


----------



## Imurg (Mar 16, 2013)

Not actually doing too badly - if Jaidee gets his rear end in gear I could do even better!

Good round from Howeller today - Top Man!


----------



## Fish (Mar 16, 2013)

-59, lost 4 yesterday so battling on but have Aiken


----------



## Captainron (Mar 16, 2013)

I lost 6! Have Aiken, Singh, Slattery and Keiffer left.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 17, 2013)

420900 this week, (thank goodness for Aiken)  That might just be enough to pip Moogie for 1st place overall

#DonchajusthateaSmugmod


----------



## fundy (Mar 17, 2013)

Not quite sure how I didnt have Aiken this week, im in another comp where you only pick 3 players and had him there lol. 2nd and 4th but going to lose some ground


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 17, 2013)

Not as much as me. I forgot to change my team from last week.


----------



## Crow (Mar 17, 2013)

I changed my mind on Aiken three or four times when picking my team as he'd let me down a few times recently and I wasn't sure to include him or not.

In the end I dropped him and picked a team comprising 10 no-hopers instead, a big drop for me this week.


----------



## Slime (Mar 17, 2013)

â‚¬350,460 for me this week. Not too bad considering that six of my players missed the cut!
Thank goodness for Aiken.

*Slime*.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 17, 2013)

148k for me despite having 8 players into the last two days, no change in league position


----------



## louise_a (Mar 17, 2013)

I had 1st and 2nd so got 593K up another 10 places in the league.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 17, 2013)

408690 for me.
Gone up a place.......
Not unhappy


----------



## Imurg (Mar 17, 2013)

fundy said:



			Not quite sure how I didnt have Aiken this week, im in another comp where you only pick 3 players and had him there lol. 2nd and 4th but going to lose some ground 

Click to expand...

You went up Stevie!!!!
Just think if you'd have had the Winner as well.......:ears:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 17, 2013)

Sneaked up a wee bit. Ditched Aitken this week after his disappointing recent form, typical! Fortunately had Bhullar and only one missing the cut.


----------



## dgparry (Mar 18, 2013)

Seems a common theme ditching aiken, i picked him then sacked him for happybarnrat!!


----------



## Fish (Mar 19, 2013)

Climbed slightly with my 384,616.00.

Like others, thank god for Aiken or would have been stinker.


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 19, 2013)

Good week for me climbing around 10 places with a decent score of 570,620!

Now just have to get into the top 10!


----------



## HickoryShaft (Mar 19, 2013)

In freefall at the moment !! â‚¬90246 in prize money - made some very very bad decisions after considering a few of those that did well decided to loose them and try some other 'hopefuls'. 

Lost a  lot of places in the GM league had been up to about 4th at one point - now 24th but in the overall it was even worse - came 7226th for the week !!

Roll on next week


----------



## Slime (Mar 19, 2013)

I've selected my team but don't feel good about it!
I have a couple making their debuts this week & I'm really not sure about them. 
I may have to have a little re-think or three.

*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Mar 19, 2013)

That's my new team picked, no new dÃ©butantes this week, all have played and earned some money for me before so its just a mixed bunch which hopefully will pay dividends.


----------



## Slime (Mar 21, 2013)

David Drysdale ...................... you MUPPET!
Luke Donald .......................... you MUPPET!
Thanks.

*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2013)

Slime said:



			David Drysdale ...................... you MUPPET!
Luke Donald .......................... you MUPPET!
Thanks.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Is that it, I've got 5 muppets who didn't shoot under par!

My worse start to date


----------



## Toad (Mar 21, 2013)

Doh!! Forgot to change team again and had a bunch of duds as well.


----------



## Slime (Mar 21, 2013)

Fish said:



			Is that it, I've got 5 muppets who didn't shoot under par!

My worse start to date 

Click to expand...

Ooooohhhh, that's not good.
If I take my two MUPPETS out of the equation, bearing in mind that of the remaining eight players two have still to complete the first round, I'm looking at -23. 
I'm suddenly feeling a little better about my team.
I'm suspecting most teams will have Donald in, although everyone else is keeping very quiet.
I wonder why ................ .

*Slime*.


----------



## gripitripit (Mar 22, 2013)

-34 with play suspended for the day with 2nd rd still to be completed. Worst Player is Santos +3.


----------



## Slime (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm currently at -26 with Drysdale at +7, Jaidee at +3 & Donald on level par.
That makes me -36 for my top seven players ........................ I'm hanging on to that crumb of comfort!
Not too bad considering the course was playing harder today.

*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 22, 2013)

I think they'll be lucky to finish this - some haven't even started their 2nd rounds yet...

Anyone know why Chris Wood retired..?


----------



## Slime (Mar 22, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Anyone know why Chris Wood retired..?
		
Click to expand...

Illness apparently,
http://www.rte.ie/sport/golf/european-tour/2013/0322/377921-schwartzel-moves-into-share-of-lead/

5th paragraph from the bottom.
He wasn't in your team was he?

*
Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 22, 2013)

Slime said:



			Illness apparently,
http://www.rte.ie/sport/golf/european-tour/2013/0322/377921-schwartzel-moves-into-share-of-lead/

5th paragraph from the bottom.
He wasn't in your team was he?

*
Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Might have been........

My other 9 are all on or above the cut mark but there's plenty of tiime for that to change....


----------



## Crow (Mar 22, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Anyone know why Chris Wood retired..?
		
Click to expand...

Because he was one of my picks.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 23, 2013)

Play suspended again - doubt they'll get going again today, already 5.30 and the leaders have only played 2 holes of round 3.......

Could be a 54 hole finish........??

Got 8 through the cut only Wood - ill - and Luke - numpty - not playing the weekend.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 23, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Got 8 through the cut only Wood - ill - and Luke - numpty - not playing the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

same as me, got charl and padraig in the top ten. -35 in total for my 8 remaining players. hope the break sorts david howell out! +2 for the day after 5!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 23, 2013)

Just confirmed it's been reduced to 54 holes....

Currently -47!!


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm currently -31 and hanging on in there.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 23, 2013)

my 8 that made the cut are at -39


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 23, 2013)

I got 7 through and sitting on -45 at the mo


----------



## fundy (Mar 23, 2013)

got 7 through, 4 of which have a real chance, would like to see Aphibarnrat win it for sure though


----------



## moogie (Mar 23, 2013)

-54 so far
9 through
Only Donald,  the chopper,  missed the cut....... !!

But in poor events like this,  normally lots of similar looking teams


----------



## Slime (Mar 23, 2013)

I've got 8 through to round 3.
I'm currently on -50, happy with that.

*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2013)

Slime said:



			I've got 8 through to round 3.
I'm currently on -50, happy with that.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Best you've done to date isn't it, I'm havin' a mare


----------



## Birchy (Mar 23, 2013)

Ive got 5 in top 20. Hoping for a dubuisson victory


----------



## Slime (Mar 23, 2013)

Fish said:



			Best you've done to date isn't it? 

Click to expand...

No mate, at the WGC Accenture Matchplay I actually came 1st in the GM league.
Just about every other week has been a mare though!

*Slime*.


----------



## Siren (Mar 23, 2013)

Having a nightmare again although I do have Schwartzel (who im guessing everyone does)


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2013)

Siren said:



			Having a nightmare again although I do have Schwartzel (who im guessing everyone does)
		
Click to expand...

Schwartzel, Singh & Fleetwood are keeping me in it. Then a couple of also rans. Only got 6 runners & riders


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 23, 2013)

schwartzel, bourdy, harrington, jameson, webster for me


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 24, 2013)

Ooh I got the winner for a change!


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 24, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			schwartzel, bourdy, harrington, jameson, webster for me
		
Click to expand...

and despite looking yesterday I also have t aitken. 

so 6 in the money, might mean a little climb for me


----------



## Fish (Mar 24, 2013)

My small gang did really well seeing as I lost so many players so quickly. -37 so the boys did good.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 24, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Ooh I got the winner for a change!
		
Click to expand...

Nine players T28 or better.... Only Donald missed the cut and I guess everyone had him! Might be a good week...


----------



## Fish (Mar 24, 2013)

214,482.00 for me. I might stand still at best unless others have had as poorer week as me.


----------



## drs1878 (Mar 24, 2013)

Only donald missed cut for me and a few in top 10..... Scores havent been updated yet so how did you work out your weekly total??


----------



## Fish (Mar 24, 2013)

drs1878 said:



			Only donald missed cut for me and a few in top 10..... Scores havent been updated yet so how did you work out your weekly total??
		
Click to expand...

http://www.europeantour.com/europea...3023/leaderboard/index.html?showLeaderboard=Y


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 24, 2013)

Fish said:



			214,482.00 for me. I might stand still at best unless others have had as poorer week as me.
		
Click to expand...

Ballpark 670,000 for me.... Hurrah! 

:thup:

Barring the usual arithmetical errors!


----------



## Slime (Mar 24, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Ballpark 670,000 for me.... Hurrah! 

:thup:

Barring the usual arithmetical errors!
		
Click to expand...

Wow! I hope you've over estimated by at least â‚¬2,000.

I've just totalled mine up, well the eight that made the cut anyway.
They shot a total of -68 for earnings of â‚¬668,357.
I had one at T33, one at T17 and six were T11 or better, including the winner!
A good week for me.

*Slime*.


----------



## fundy (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh dear looks like Ive peaked too early lol, nice to be top of the league at some point though (and 104th overall - nosebleed time)


----------



## fundy (Mar 24, 2013)

Slime said:



			Wow! I hope you've over estimated by at least â‚¬2,000.

I've just totalled mine up, well the eight that made the cut anyway.
They shot a total of -68 for earnings of â‚¬668,357.
I had one at T33, one at T17 and six were T11 or better, including the winner!
A good week for me.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

FD actually underestimated lol, 683k for the best of the week


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 24, 2013)

fundy said:



			FD actually underestimated lol, 683k for the best of the week
		
Click to expand...

Nice! And into the top 10.... 

Still a long way behind you tho!


----------



## pendodave (Mar 24, 2013)

out of curiosity, what's the best overall (the whole thing, not just GM) weekly finish that anyone has achieved ? This week was my best and I was still outside the top 1000....


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 24, 2013)

pendodave said:



			out of curiosity, what's the best overall (the whole thing, not just GM) weekly finish that anyone has achieved ? This week was my best and I was still outside the top 1000....
		
Click to expand...

I'm 237th this week, 913th overall.


----------



## fundy (Mar 24, 2013)

I was approx 70th one week (think it may have been the matchplay)


----------



## Imurg (Mar 24, 2013)

I can never seem to get a "great"week..
Every week is a decent one but just never get those extra couple of high finishes......

Still a stupid game..


----------



## Slime (Mar 24, 2013)

I was T180 on the week of the WGC Accenture World Matchplay when I was 1st in the GM league.
I'm currently 2,122nd in the overall league and 17th in the GM League, the one I care about.

*Slime*.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 24, 2013)

not a great week for me, 350K and dropped 2 places in the GM league


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 24, 2013)

277k this week, a move up of two places


----------



## Fish (Mar 24, 2013)

Only dropped 1 place, what a let off, must try harder


----------



## Slime (Mar 26, 2013)

Only â‚¬1,500,000 up for grabs this week.
I've picked my team, but, to be honest I can't think of much in the way of golf other than The Masters in a couple of weeks time.
After this week we have a week off ................ and then the season's first biggy.
I'm hoping for a couple of surprise performers this week. Hoping I've got a couple of picks that no-one else has, although I doubt that to be fair.
Good luck everybody.

*Slime*.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 28, 2013)

Two of my team's debutants this week have finished.....

David Horsey - -3 :thup:

Eduardo Molinari - +9


----------



## Siren (Mar 28, 2013)

+11 +9 +6 +3 +2

Going well so far


----------



## Rooter (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow i dont have a single play on par or below.. total is +27 for my ten currently! (to be fair a couple have not long teed off) I am not expecting many points this week! to be fair though, it must be a tough test today! not many low ones coming in!


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 28, 2013)

Spectacular stuff so far! + 21 with only 3 guys shooting par or better....Horsey is my shining light amongst all the rubbish....


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 28, 2013)

road2ruin said:



			Spectacular stuff so far! + 21 with only 3 guys shooting par or better....Horsey is my shining light amongst all the rubbish....
		
Click to expand...

Much the same here..... I only picked Horsey due to his sterling performance round Augusta on Sky "shot centre" last week! 

:clap:


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Mar 28, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Eduardo Molinari - +9 

Click to expand...

And I had a quid on him too :|


----------



## Slime (Mar 28, 2013)

-25. Wooo Hooo. Only one guy under par, and he's only at -1.
Lots of work to do,
Edoardo, what are you playing at?

*Slime*.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 28, 2013)

Got 8/10 making the cut at the moment :whoo:

Shame this tournament is only worth buttons


----------



## Slime (Mar 28, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Got 8/10 *making the cut* at the moment :whoo:
Shame this tournament is only worth buttons
		
Click to expand...

How do you know what the cut mark is? They've not even finished the first round yet!

*Slime*.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 28, 2013)

Slime said:



			How do you know what the cut mark is? They've not even finished the first round yet!

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Top 70 & ties make the cut


----------



## Imurg (Mar 28, 2013)

Just noticed My Man Siem has gone into the lead........

Just as well coz most of the rest of my bunch will be having the weekend off by the looks of things....


----------



## fundy (Mar 28, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Just noticed My Man Siem has gone into the lead........

Just as well coz most of the rest of my bunch will be having the weekend off by the looks of things....
		
Click to expand...

Wouldnt get too excited with Marcel until late on day 4, does have a habit of getting into contention then doing the utterly unbelievable lol


----------



## Siren (Mar 28, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Just noticed My Man Siem has gone into the lead........

Just as well coz most of the rest of my bunch will be having the weekend off by the looks of things....
		
Click to expand...

If he wins he gets into Augusta, I picked him for that reason :thup: Although Molinari is in the same position


----------



## Slime (Mar 28, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Top 70 & ties make the cut
		
Click to expand...

Thanks *Birchy*, not looking good for me right now!

*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 28, 2013)

Tell me about it Steve...

I watched him tee off on the 10th at the Brabazon first round of the Brit Masters a few years back. First shot of the day at 8am, goes for the green and dunks it in the water.......

But then he is in the Top 100 so he can't be that bad. Interestingly Gallacher is the highest ranked player at 64..! 
Quality field then......


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 28, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Just noticed My Man Siem has gone into the lead........

Just as well coz most of the rest of my bunch will be having the weekend off by the looks of things....
		
Click to expand...

I considered him but decided against due to his total lack of form this year so far. Went for Molinari instead after his performance last week.... <deep sigh>. And Bourdy for some reason I don't quite remember


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 28, 2013)

+26 with only 2 on par or better!


----------



## Slime (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm still at -25, but nine inside the cut line .............................. for now!

*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 28, 2013)

Slime said:



			I'm still at -25, but nine inside the cut line .............................. for now!

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

-25 or +25......?


----------



## gripitripit (Mar 28, 2013)

Christ on a bike. +38. Only good bit is I have Siem in my team this week. 
This course seem like a pretty difficult one???


----------



## MashieNiblick (Mar 28, 2013)

What's going on? Just looked at the leader board and there's about 20 scores in the 80's. Is there a sandstorm blowing?


----------



## Slime (Mar 28, 2013)

Imurg said:



			-25 or +25......?
		
Click to expand...


Good spot, +25 Doh!

*Slime*.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 28, 2013)

gripitripit said:



			Christ on a bike. +38. Only good bit is I have Siem in my team this week. 
This course seem like a pretty difficult one???
		
Click to expand...

No it was blowing a right hoolie this morning


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 28, 2013)

on player on -1, the rest combined are +58, I won't be climbing the league table with these scores. so far 3 above the cut off line


----------



## Crow (Mar 28, 2013)

I'd picked Siem at one point but my computer kept rejecting my team changes and I had to repick a couple of times, my team make-up obviously changed because I was pleased to see Siem at the top but when I checked to see who else I had he wasn't there! 

I have got another German in Kieffer though, bottom of the pile on +13... 
Well, he's bottom of those who completed their round, not sure who Svoboda is but he was either taken ill or crept onto the course while nobody was looking, +21 after 6 holes and then retired.


----------



## Fish (Mar 28, 2013)

1 player on -1, 1 player on par, the other reprobates have a combined +33


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 28, 2013)

Got Horsey and Howeller this week


----------



## Imurg (Mar 28, 2013)

upsidedown said:



			Got Horsey and Howeller this week
		
Click to expand...

Is that all - you're allowed 8 others you know...:clap:


----------



## fundy (Mar 28, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Is that all - you're allowed 8 others you know...:clap:
		
Click to expand...

you need Ilonen, hes this weeks winner  

(major fall incoming and last week top the table for me lol)


----------



## louise_a (Mar 28, 2013)

Just one at -1, grand total plus 53!!!!!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 28, 2013)

Currently sitting at +16..!!

Come on you Parginders!!

Cue massive scores from all 10 tomorrow.......


----------



## fundy (Mar 29, 2013)

Fair play to Edoardo Molinari, cant be too many occasions where someone not breaking 80 in round 1 had made the cut  Amazingly Foster having shot 82 looked likely to do the same when he eagled 17 then undid all his hard work by doubling the last!

Just need Siem to have his usual meltdown, got the 3 chasing players though really would like a win for Ilonen this week please


----------



## Imurg (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh My....
Sitting on -25 with 7 having made the cut.......

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## drawboy (Mar 29, 2013)

My team is pants this week. I couldn't pick my nose at the moment however the field is really really bad, suprised some of them don't get shots


----------



## fundy (Mar 29, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Oh My....
Sitting on -25 with 7 having made the cut.......

How's everyone else doing?
		
Click to expand...

8 made cut, -29 but happy enough having 3 of the top 4, obviously a lot can change still but definitely been some guys who have benefitted hugely from the weather differences so far


----------



## Birchy (Mar 29, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Oh My....
Sitting on -25 with 7 having made the cut.......

How's everyone else doing?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like ive got a similar team to you.

My best hopes look like Horsey & Larrazabel


----------



## Slime (Mar 29, 2013)

Well, my lot finished on a combined total of +4 ........................ that's quality, that is.
Three are going home leaving my remaining players on a total of -18.
I'm not going to win much this week, but hats of to Edoardo for his 15 shot improvement on yesterday.
Not countiing Siem, because he'll have a 'head off' sometime over the weekend, I've got three in the top ten.
Moving day tomorrow, especially for Marcel .
Bring it on!

*Slime*.


----------



## Siren (Mar 29, 2013)

5 missed the cut, all my hope are on Luiten and Siem


----------



## Fish (Mar 30, 2013)

My worse selection and scores to date. I've lost half (5) my team yesterday, shocking!


----------



## Slime (Mar 30, 2013)

Not a good day for me.
Combined total of -23 for my seven players.
Only two in the top ten ........................ just.
Impressed with Siem today, lets see what tomorrow brings.
I think next week I'll pick Jakub Svoboda if he's available. He started this week superbly & was going like a train until he had to withdraw due to injury. I think he would have secured his maiden European Tour victory for sure.
http://www.golfchannel.com/news/golftalkcentral/czech-pro-shoots-46-for-6-holes-in-euro-tour-event/

*Slime*.


----------



## gripitripit (Mar 30, 2013)

5 left in total of -26.


----------



## fundy (Mar 30, 2013)

Anyone but Siem, but preferably Ilonen please


----------



## Slime (Mar 31, 2013)

It's all a bit quiet on this thread tonight.
I had a poo week this week. I only won â‚¬186,276 with a total of -23 for my seven players who made the cut.
Finished 28th in the GM league this week to drop to 20th overall.
We've got next week off ............ and the .............. The Masters!
Looking forward to that so much.
Who's next to admit to a bad week?

*Slime*.

Oh, and well done to Marcel Siem.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 31, 2013)

Up to 2nd place now . Had 4 of top ten but didnt have Siem


----------



## fundy (Mar 31, 2013)

418k without having Siem (and having had a decent bet on Ilonen was a frustrating afternoon)

Comforted by the fact Im still top of the GM league and at the nosebleed heights of 50th overall now (but still 750k behind the leader)

Definitely far too early in the season, expected the Masters is where the downhill starts


----------



## Crow (Mar 31, 2013)

Another disaster week for me, 155K.


----------



## Siren (Mar 31, 2013)

â‚¬312884 this week 250000 came from siem.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 31, 2013)

Well I think I'm going to stop playing.
Up until last night I had Siem in my team.
Now he's been replaced by Ramsey - I didn't have him in my team last night but there he is now.......

I've picked my last team.

Last year the "next event" tab didn't roll over one week and I picked a team who weren't playing..

Fed up with it..


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 1, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Well I think I'm going to stop playing.
Up until last night I had Siem in my team.
Now he's been replaced by Ramsey - I didn't have him in my team last night but there he is now.......

I've picked my last team.

Last year the "next event" tab didn't roll over one week and I picked a team who weren't playing..

Fed up with it..
		
Click to expand...

I'm gutted for you Bro , have to say when I looked at your team I was sure I saw Siem in there
Does that mean that I beat you?


----------



## Crow (Apr 1, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Well I think I'm going to stop playing.
Up until last night I had Siem in my team.
Now he's been replaced by Ramsey - I didn't have him in my team last night but there he is now.......

I've picked my last team.

Last year the "next event" tab didn't roll over one week and I picked a team who weren't playing..

Fed up with it..
		
Click to expand...

Just look at it as a bad bounce, it was a peanuts tournament anyway.


----------



## Fish (Apr 1, 2013)

125,042.00 :rofl: My worst to date, only had 5 runners on the last day so I'll have to take that on the chin but amazingly, I stayed in my GM league position


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 1, 2013)

got a massive 50k this week, down in the GM league


----------



## Slime (Apr 8, 2013)

I've just picked my provisional starting ten. 
I can't believe who I've left out, I may have to tinker a bit over the next couple of days.
I should imagine the core of my team will be very similar to everyone else's, so I've picked a couple of debutants and one of my personal favourites.
May have to re-jig if any of my team wins the par three tournament on Wednesday, that's always been the kiss of death for the winner!
There's no prize fund listed on the European Tour site so you lot needn't bother picking a team, in fact, I think I'll scrap mine .

*
Slime*.


----------



## gripitripit (Apr 8, 2013)

My team...and as above might have to adjust depending on the par 3

C Schwartzel	
G McDowell	
I Poulter	
J Rose	
L Donald	
L Oosthuizen	
L Westwood	
P Harrington	
R McIlroy	
S Garcia


----------



## Slime (Apr 8, 2013)

gripitripit said:



			My team...and as above might have to adjust depending on the par 3
		
Click to expand...

I have eight of those plus a couple of long shots.

*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2013)

This is where the rule of picking all 10 each week instead of 5 falls down.
According to the lists there's only 30 players to pick from.
From that there's 7 or 8 or more that really are there just to make up the numbers - Bjorn, Ollie, Woosie, Langer to name a few...

After the system screwed me last time I'll give it a go again but I'm starting to lose a little interest..


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 9, 2013)

Imurg said:



			This is where the rule of picking all 10 each week instead of 5 falls down.
According to the lists there's only 30 players to pick from.
From that there's 7 or 8 or more that really are there just to make up the numbers - Bjorn, Ollie, Woosie, Langer to name a few...

After the system screwed me last time I'll give it a go again but I'm starting to lose a little interest..
		
Click to expand...

I must admit, having 10 picks each week does seem a bit much, especially as you say for the majors when everyone is going to have pretty much the same team. I didn't play last year but by the sounds of it, the format was much better. At first I thought 10 picks each week would be good but there is pretty much no chance at all for anyone in mid table to catch the leaders now so there doesn't seem to be much point.


----------



## Slime (Apr 9, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I must admit, having 10 picks each week does seem a bit much, especially as you say for the majors when everyone is going to have pretty much the same team. I didn't play last year but by the sounds of it, the format was much better. At first I thought 10 picks each week would be good but there is pretty much no chance at all for anyone in mid table to catch the leaders now so there doesn't seem to be much point.
		
Click to expand...

There are still over thirty events to go with just over â‚¬70m to play for. Plenty of scope to catch up. 
Well, that's what I'm hoping for!

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Apr 13, 2013)

Another disastrous start to an event!
Why, oh why, did I pick Poulter over Westwood ............ oh yeah, it's 'cos he's a better putter :angry:.
Anyway, my team of invertibrates shot a beautiful score of +25, yup, +25.
Having lost the choppers, that's four of them, I've shot a score of -2.
I'm really surprised at some who have missed the cut and some who've made it.
Top respest to Freddie Couples though.

*Slime*.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 13, 2013)

Anybody else picked Cabrera then :ears:


----------



## fundy (Apr 15, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Anybody else picked Cabrera then :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Didnt even realise he was available to be picked 

Wd mate seems your nicely clear in our league and up to 11th Overall


----------



## Slime (Apr 15, 2013)

I only managed a miserly â‚¬504763 this week. 
Thank goodnes for Olesen, my knight in shining armour this week.

*Slime*.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 15, 2013)

Average wek for me movend up just one place. I only looked at Europeans and South Africans, I must pay more attention attention to who is avaiable to be picked also had Els but took him out and put Oosthuizen in at the last minute!!


----------



## Birchy (Apr 15, 2013)

fundy said:



			Didnt even realise he was available to be picked 

Wd mate seems your nicely clear in our league and up to 11th Overall 

Click to expand...

Cheers 

After i had picked about 8 obvious ones to start with i went through the country one by one to see who else was available. I remember backing him when he won in 2009 and he always seemed to do well at Augusta and not many other places so i thought i would give him a go.

Shame i didnt have Olesen in as i would of been close to the weekly top ten. Didnt pick him because of his injury, he seems well over that now! 

Its all downhill from here :rofl:


----------



## Slime (Apr 15, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Cheers 

After i had picked about 8 obvious ones to start with i went through the country one by one to see who else was available. I remember backing him when he won in 2009 and he always seemed to do well at Augusta and not many other places so i thought i would give him a go.

*Shame i didnt have Olesen in *as i would of been close to the weekly top ten. Didnt pick him because of his injury, he seems well over that now! 

Its all downhill from here :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

He's my captain so HANDS OFF!
He's in my team every time he's available. He's the next big thing in golf ................ but don't tell anyone!

*Slime*.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 15, 2013)

Slime said:



			He's my captain so HANDS OFF!
He's in my team every time he's available. He's the next big thing in golf ................ but don't tell anyone!

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Ive had him in a lot this season too but that injury just put me off him. Shame as its likely the closest i will ever get to being top of the weekly competition


----------



## fundy (Apr 15, 2013)

Yep I took him out after some his tweets following the car crash. some final 3 rounds he had after the start, definitely has every chance of being a start in the future


----------



## Fish (Apr 15, 2013)

449,482.00 for me and I haven't moved up or down so not all bad.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 18, 2013)

OK, I've had it with this. I picked my team last night (eventually) once I managed to get all 10 players picked without it resetting my team half way through whihc it does regulalrly. Just went to check how the boys were doing an my team is the same one as last week which means only Garcia is playing.

I'm out


----------



## Birchy (Apr 18, 2013)

I took a punt on Gary Boyd this week, cheers mate +11 :rofl:


----------



## Slime (Apr 18, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			OK, I've had it with this. *I picked my team last night (eventually) once I managed to get all 10 players picked without it resetting my team half way through whihc it does regulalrly. Just went to check how the boys were doing an my team is the same one as last week* which means only Garcia is playing.

I'm out
		
Click to expand...


Same as that, doh!

*Slime*.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Apr 21, 2013)

Haven't been able to catch much of the Spanish Open, although hoping to watch some a bit later but just looked at the leaderboard and noticed that there's very few of the big names in the top 30 and hardly any Spanish players either.

Not at all what I would have expected.


----------



## Crow (Apr 21, 2013)

Well I picked a great team but they've performed like a bunch of amateurs.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 21, 2013)

Crow said:



			Well I picked a great team but they've performed like a bunch of amateurs.
		
Click to expand...

What, you mean hitting it well off the tee but knobbling it around the greens and 3 putting all the time.....


----------



## drawboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Pulled out cannot be bothered with it at the moment, too many new names for me to try to keep track of these days, it is more like a lucky dip these days on the European tour.


----------



## fundy (Apr 21, 2013)

i picked a good week to drop jacquelin lol


----------



## Crow (Apr 21, 2013)

Imurg said:



			What, you mean hitting it well off the tee but knobbling it around the greens and 3 putting all the time.....

Click to expand...

Ouch! 

(The truth hurts)


----------



## louise_a (Apr 21, 2013)

Not a great week but did have Keiffer, up a couple of places in the GM league. 

Kudos to jammy Dodger who had all 3 in the play off and was 5th overall on the week.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 22, 2013)

boom! had Jacquelan somehow. climbed to 3rd. On the heels of the two above now.


----------



## Fish (Apr 25, 2013)

Missed selecting my new team so no doubt going forward with my last 10! Could be interesting as I don't think half of them are playing


----------



## Rooter (Apr 25, 2013)

i finally rose up the table a little!!! right now i am combined -10.. 2 guys over par but 2 in the top 6.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 25, 2013)

missed a couple of weeks! I'm now so far behind I'm being lapped! 

P.S Rooter, nice sig:rofl:


----------



## Slime (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm struggling again. 
I'm on -2 for the team and I'm being badly let down by Casey & Jacquelin.
For some reason I went for Casey over Fleetwood .................. doh!
Tomorrow's another day though!

*Slime*.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 26, 2013)

Getting fed up with this. Second time it's happened in the last 3 weeks - select your team, choosing players from "this week" that are noted as playing in green......and two of them don't even start..... Grrrrrr!!


----------



## louise_a (Apr 26, 2013)

I looked on the entries list but had one that didnt play too.


----------



## Slime (Apr 26, 2013)

I've improved slightly from yesterday. 
I was -2 but I'm now -9. Five players improving, three going backwards and two treading water.
Still a long way to go though!

*Slime*.


----------



## Rooter (Apr 26, 2013)

Am now on combined -11, have i suspect 3 missing the cut on +2,+2 and +3. have 3 in the top ten though at -6,-5 and -4 though!!


----------



## Slime (Apr 27, 2013)

Another poor day today.
Eight got through and they're at -16 combined.
Tomorrow is moving day for me ............... it has to be!
*
Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm definitely going to start contacting players and blackmailing them into paying me cash to not pick them.

Every time I do they play like me - when I don't they play well.......


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 27, 2013)

a quick scan through the leaderboard I think I have 4 in the top 10, still time to throw it away


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 28, 2013)

up four places in the GM league,


----------



## Birchy (Apr 28, 2013)

A decent week for me too, shame Fraser didnt get the job done


----------



## fundy (Apr 28, 2013)

Birchy said:



			A decent week for me too, shame Fraser didnt get the job done 

Click to expand...

Fraser the last man I left out this week sadly, the gaps getting bigger


----------



## louise_a (Apr 28, 2013)

Reasonable week, 4 in the top ten, up 2 places in the GM league.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 28, 2013)

I daren't look; was away on holiday so didn't change my team. Don't even know if any of them were playing!


----------



## louise_a (Apr 28, 2013)

I looked for you FD, 91K


----------



## Slime (Apr 29, 2013)

Managed to place 29th this week which moves me up to 24th overall.
Onwards & upwards.

*Slime*.


----------



## Crow (Apr 29, 2013)

More mid-table mediocrity for me.


----------



## Doug_Aberdeen (May 1, 2013)

Is anyone who plays this having trouble accessing the site today?


----------



## louise_a (May 1, 2013)

just tried and couldn't get on, just as well I picked my team yesterday.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 1, 2013)

Doug_Aberdeen said:



			Is anyone who plays this having trouble accessing the site today?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. I can log into the european tour website but the fantasy golf page doesn't seem to exist!

Will try later but after failing to change my team last week while on holiday this could be my last week if I can't get in to sort it today!


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 1, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yes. I can log into the european tour website but the fantasy golf page doesn't seem to exist!

Will try later but after failing to change my team last week while on holiday this could be my last week if I can't get in to sort it today!
		
Click to expand...

OK, got in now!

Picked three Scots so it's probably going to end badly......


----------



## Slime (May 3, 2013)

Funny old game.
Yesterday I finished on a combined total of a pathetic -5, thanks largely to Aiken's +7.
Today I'm sitting on -26, a gain of 21 shots, despite Aiken shooting over par again.
Oh, and I shouldn't have sacked Casey or Luiten so readily!
Bring on the weekend.

*Slime*.


----------



## Birchy (May 3, 2013)

Slime said:



			Funny old game.
Yesterday I finished on a combined total of a pathetic -5, thanks largely to Aiken's +7.
Today I'm sitting on -26, a gain of 21 shots, despite Aiken shooting over par again.
Oh, and I shouldn't have sacked Casey or Luiten so readily!
Bring on the weekend.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

I picked Luiten this week but he does have a habit of blowing up so he will probably end up t50 or something daft. Aphinbarnrat is looking the best for me :thup:

Got 8 through to the weekend.


----------



## Imurg (May 3, 2013)

-27 for me - Aiken's a Bum!!!!!!

Got both 2nd's and a 5th

Plenty of time to go pear-shaped though..


----------



## Birchy (May 3, 2013)

Imurg said:



			-27 for me - Aiken's a Bum!!!!!!

Got both 2nd's and a 5th

Plenty of time to go pear-shaped though..
		
Click to expand...

Luckily i think most people would of picked Aiken so weve nearly all got a stinker in there


----------



## fundy (May 3, 2013)

This is getting boring, every week I drop someone they shoot the lights out, yep you guessed it last hr I chucked Ilonen out


----------



## Imurg (May 3, 2013)

fundy said:



			This is getting boring, every week I drop someone they shoot the lights out, yep you guessed it last hr I chucked Ilonen out 

Click to expand...

Tell me...

Pick Jaquelin - misses cut
Don't pick him - Wins......

I tell you, Blackmail is the way forward. At least you get something out of it.......


----------



## Slime (May 6, 2013)

Finished the week with â‚¬307,097 which was 18th for this week.
I've now been promoted to 23rd overall, heading in the right direction for a change.
Nothing for next week but then there's â‚¬3,000,000 up for grabs, bring it on!

*Slime*.


----------



## Birchy (May 6, 2013)

fundy said:



			This is getting boring, every week I drop someone they shoot the lights out, yep you guessed it last hr I chucked Ilonen out 

Click to expand...

I put Rumford in then thought nah not many ever do superb two weeks in a row


----------



## full_throttle (May 6, 2013)

i've moved up the GM league, but atill along way from the podium, 428k this week


----------



## Imurg (May 6, 2013)

Had a good week - over 600k!

More importantly - moved back above Fragger!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 6, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Had a good week - over 600k!

More importantly - moved back above Fragger!
		
Click to expand...

Only by 15000 euros, plenty of time to stuff you good n proper


----------



## Slime (May 14, 2013)

Conundrum time!
Trying to pick a team for this week's event only to discover that two tournaments are listed for May 16th starts!
We have the Madeira Islands Open and Volvo World Matchplay Championship from Bulgaria!
I've picked entrants from the matchplay event assuming it'll take precedence over the Madeira event.
Anybody know which one counts for the Fantasy Race to Dubai?
Thanks,

*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (May 14, 2013)

Both count
If you look at the players available to pick, both events are included.......


----------



## Slime (May 14, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Both count
If you look at the players available to pick, both events are included.......
		
Click to expand...

Thanks *Imurg*, I knew it would be fairly obvious to most normal people such as yourself, cheers mate.

*Slime*.


----------



## fundy (May 14, 2013)

matchplay has 5 times the prize fund of the madeira event, will be mianly picking those in the matchplay personally


----------



## Imurg (May 14, 2013)

Steve...I wasn't gonna mention that....


----------



## Fish (May 14, 2013)

I've lost the impetus on this, it has become a bit of chore so on that note, I'm out  :thup:


----------



## Slime (May 19, 2013)

I'm not sure how well/badly I've done this week.
I lost three players at the start but they still got paid, not a bad job for some.
I mustered a total of â‚¬1,199,899 this week.
How did you guys get on? I've no idea whether or not my total is any good as the prize money hasn't yet been posted on the European Tour website yet.
Shall I bate my breath?

*Slime*.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (May 20, 2013)

Finally picked my first winner and I'm sure a lot of others also had GMac, but he's certainly helped me move up the GM leaderboard.  Around 10+ places I think.


----------



## fundy (May 20, 2013)

Not a good week for me despite having McDowell, dropped down to 4th and the gap at the top has grown far wider


----------



## upsidedown (May 20, 2013)

Good week for me â‚¬1805970 and up around 14 places i reckon.


----------



## Birchy (May 24, 2013)

Hows everybody looking this week? Mcdowell, Mcilroy & Donald stinking the place out for me. The rest are doing very well so far :thup:


----------



## Fish (May 24, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Hows everybody looking this week? Mcdowell, Mcilroy & Donald stinking the place out for me. The rest are doing very well so far :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Glad I haven't got any of them 3 then :smirk:


----------



## Crow (May 24, 2013)

I went for quite a few big names, most have bombed, at least It'll be easier to follow the few I have left in.


----------



## Slime (May 24, 2013)

It's looking bad for me too.
Big names are falling like nine-pins.
I'll take a proper look after the cut has been made ................. possibly.

*Slime*.


----------



## Birchy (May 24, 2013)

Lost 3 big hitters but 7 through and ive got Molinari, Els & Westwood so they should hopefully give a decnt return :thup:


----------



## Fish (May 24, 2013)

I'm at 50%, lost 5 but they were mainly outsider risks, got 5 that should be their or their a bouts on the last day


----------



## louise_a (May 24, 2013)

Doing rubbish, only one of the top 10 I picked was Coetzee SP? and I took him out at the last minute.


----------



## Slime (May 25, 2013)

Only managed to squeeze four into the weekend!
They're currently sitting on -15 between them. I won't be winning much money this week.
Ah well, there's always next week ........................ again.

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Jun 1, 2013)

For some reason that I can't understand I've actually got all ten players into the weekend!
Casey is propping the field up at +3 but, never-the-less, I'm sitting on -69.
I'm assuming that's reasonably healthy, but I don't know how you guys are doing.
Come on ......... spill the beans ............ tell me I'm not doing as well as I think I am.

*Slime*.


----------



## fundy (Jun 2, 2013)

thought i made changes earlier in the week but seems i still have last weeks team  -looks like i get nil points this week


----------



## Imurg (Jun 2, 2013)

I got all 10 through as well...7 in the top 20 as well as 1, 2, and T3....

Could do with Larrazabal playing a blinder today.


----------



## Fish (Jun 2, 2013)

7 through, 2nd, T9, T11, T18, T31, T31, T58.

Well done Andy Sullivan and good luck today.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 2, 2013)

I'll take First, Third and T4th plus others for 461739

Thank you very much indeed 

Shame about last week


----------



## Slime (Jun 2, 2013)

I missed out on 1st and 2nd but still managed to win â‚¬327,855.
Pleased with that, it should move me a few spots up the league, hopefully.
Next week is a small tourney with just â‚¬1m up for grabs, then there's The U.S. Open with muchas dinero!

*Slime*.


----------



## Crow (Jun 2, 2013)

I was looking good after Day 3 with Manassero and Noren sitting pretty but they both nose-dived today so I was expecting to fall a few places with just â‚¬214,264.

So I was surprised to find I've actually climbed a place and am now third, my best position yet!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 2, 2013)

485k this week.
Crept up a place or 2.....


----------



## Captainron (Jun 2, 2013)

I didn't pick a team! :angry:

Going to drop faster than Tiger Woods on a back nine.....

Edit : Just checked - Â£0 earned and down from 2nd to 9th. What a nob


----------



## fundy (Jun 2, 2013)

Captainron said:



			I didn't pick a team! :angry:

Going to drop faster than Tiger Woods on a back nine.....

Edit : Just checked - Â£0 earned and down from 2nd to 9th. What a nob
		
Click to expand...

nil points and 5th to 12th for me too mate   am sure i made changes too


----------



## Fish (Jun 3, 2013)

Surprised I have gone up as all mine nosedived after sitting pretty going into the last day.


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 3, 2013)

no movement for me in the GM league, 114k this week, only 5/10 earning a wage..must do better


----------



## Siren (Jun 3, 2013)

414153 and still managed to drop.

Im sinking faster than the Titanic.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 3, 2013)

Still hanging on to top spot despite another mediocre week. Keep nearly picking the winner but just leaving them out, rather frustrating :rofl:


----------



## Slime (Jun 3, 2013)

I've just picked my team for this week's event .................... with five debitants.
I'll check the team screen tomorrow just to make sure it's still in place.

*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 3, 2013)

Had a look and it's a bit of a trial picking 10 names.......


----------



## Captainron (Jun 6, 2013)

Really scientific choice this week. started at A and picked the guys I liked.  Ran out out at K so anyone with an L or higher starting their surname means zero cash for me...


----------



## Birchy (Jun 6, 2013)

It was hard work picking 10 this week. Like sifting through horse muck looking for a penny.

I had to go through the list a few times before i could scrape 10.


----------



## Fish (Jun 6, 2013)

I've missed the cut-off time so will be running with the same team as last week  Could be fun


----------



## Birchy (Jun 6, 2013)

Fish said:



			I've missed the cut-off time so will be running with the same team as last week  Could be fun 

Click to expand...

This week is chicken feed anyway. Next week is the biggie


----------



## Siren (Jun 6, 2013)

I forgot to do my team.... heres hoping a few are playing from last week


----------



## Slime (Jun 6, 2013)

A pretty sad -8 in total for me.
That includes a disastrous +9 for Whiteford & for some reason David Howell didn't want to play in my team!
What is that all about?
Not looking forward to the weekend yet!

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Jun 9, 2013)

All over now and I finished on -56, which is good with just six players, and one of those was at +2!
I've got 1st, 2nd & 8th so I'm hoping to move up a few spots ................ if only I can do this next week!

*Slime*.


----------



## fundy (Jun 9, 2013)

1st and 2nd here too, sadly a pitiful prize money week


----------



## Imurg (Jun 9, 2013)

fundy said:



			1st and 2nd here too, sadly a pitiful prize money week
		
Click to expand...

Ditto.
A shade under 315k....


----------



## Fish (Jun 9, 2013)

I think I've created a new record? 

I missed changing my team and those that did play this week from last week didn't win a jot, so, I earned a big fat ZERO, can anyone beat that


----------



## Birchy (Jun 9, 2013)

Not a bad week for me 1st, 2nd, 8th, 9th, 14th & 19th. Prize money is shocking though. Next week is the big one.


----------



## fundy (Jun 9, 2013)

Fish said:



			I think I've created a new record? 

I missed changing my team and those that did play this week from last week didn't win a jot, so, I earned a big fat ZERO, can anyone beat that 

Click to expand...

had that last week mate, not good is it


----------



## Slime (Jun 9, 2013)

fundy said:



			1st and 2nd here too
		
Click to expand...

Oh bugger!  



Imurg said:



			Ditto.
		
Click to expand...

Double bugger!  

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Jun 9, 2013)

Finished up with â‚¬331,837 which moves me up just one spot to 20th.
I'm now only â‚¬1,961,883 behind the leader!

*Slime*.


----------



## fundy (Jun 9, 2013)

340K moves me back up to 8th  but still 1.2m behind Birchy (last week really looks costly), better find a big priced winner at Merion then lol


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 9, 2013)

a meagre 45k this week, drops me down the GM league table


----------



## Siren (Jun 9, 2013)

Fish said:



			I think I've created a new record? 

I missed changing my team and those that did play this week from last week didn't win a jot, so, I earned a big fat ZERO, can anyone beat that 

Click to expand...

I did the exact same thing as you and scored exactly the same ha ha


----------



## Crow (Jun 9, 2013)

Well I picked a great team but they were rubbish, 65K.

Four place slide for me.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 15, 2013)

Just went to remind myself on who I picked this week and I ill have last weeks team!! I know it has happened to others in the past but it hasn't done it to me before, what a week  for it to happen!


----------



## Crow (Jun 15, 2013)

I made some great calls.

Dropped Donlad and Poulter as they seemed to be in a bit of a slump and at the last minute I switched Colsaerts out and replaced him with Mannassero.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 15, 2013)

Looks like I'm maybe only losing 2, Gmac and Hansen but I took a punt on Luke and Rory to come good.
So far so good.....


----------



## Slime (Jun 15, 2013)

Okay, sit rep, seven made the cut.................two missed the cut.............one withdrew.
Currently at +27 at the halfway stage with seven earning some money.
Olesen & G Mac did very poorly whilst Oosthuizen withdrew with an injury.
There'll be much moving over the final two rounds, it's getting very interesting indeed.

*Slime*.

P.S. The US Open is still not the same without Payne Stewart ............. I do miss him.


----------



## Slime (Jun 16, 2013)

I lied .................... only got six through on a combined +18 after day two.
After day three I now have a combined +28, not good. Interestingly, my players played the last two holes in 10 over, and Garcia even managed a 10 on the 14th.

*Slime*.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 17, 2013)

Anybody not have Justin Rose then?


----------



## Slime (Jun 20, 2013)

So I guess we all had Justin then?
Looking at this week's tourney, I've finished day one on -45!
I thought that was epic until I realised that 99 golfers shot under par today.
I'm presuming the course is a little bit easier than Merion then .

*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Jun 21, 2013)

-35 for me from the 1st day.  Couldn't have been easier for some as I've lost 4 decent players already!


----------



## Birchy (Jun 21, 2013)

-52 so far this week, looking very good but i suspect many people are doing well


----------



## Fish (Jun 21, 2013)

-54 after today and lost 2 players.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 21, 2013)

-83 for me with 6 players tied 6th or better so far 

Bit of a birdie fest so anything could happen yet.


----------



## Crow (Jun 21, 2013)

Birchy said:



			-83 for me with 6 players tied 6th or better so far 

Bit of a birdie fest so anything could happen yet.
		
Click to expand...

Good team champ!


----------



## Siren (Jun 21, 2013)

Birchy said:



			-83 for me with 6 players tied 6th or better so far 

Bit of a birdie fest so anything could happen yet.
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell thought I was doing well at -63 and only 2 missing the cut


----------



## fundy (Jun 22, 2013)

I currently have 9 of the 17 players T9th or better - can only go wrong from here lol


----------



## fundy (Jun 23, 2013)

Expect -144 across my 10 players will be the best tourney I have this yr. That said expect most did very well here


----------



## Fish (Jun 23, 2013)

-82, only lost 2 in the cuts, all-in-all, not a bad day at the office.  

Nice to have 2 winners in back-to-back comps


----------



## Birchy (Jun 23, 2013)

-138 for me i think. Should be some good scores around i reckon


----------



## Imurg (Jun 23, 2013)

-132 for me..
1st, 2nd and 2 T4ths
And all 10 made the cut again....


----------



## Crow (Jun 23, 2013)

Picked Els which is the main thing, but pretty mediocre after that.


----------



## fundy (Jun 23, 2013)

980k for the week - 4th overall  closed the gap at the top by a couple of hundred k and back up to 6th place in the gm league


----------



## Imurg (Jun 23, 2013)

Up another spot to with 886k

More importantly, another 200k ahead of Fragger!!


----------



## Birchy (Jun 23, 2013)

fundy said:



			980k for the week - 4th overall  closed the gap at the top by a couple of hundred k and back up to 6th place in the gm league 

Click to expand...

Well played sir, that puts you in the top 10 challenge :thup:

Overall lead at the top up to nearly 700k after this week, not having Bjorn stopped me having a top score


----------



## fundy (Jun 23, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Well played sir, that puts you in the top 10 challenge :thup:

Overall lead at the top up to nearly 700k after this week, not having Bjorn stopped me having a top score 

Click to expand...

whats that? and TY


----------



## Birchy (Jun 23, 2013)

fundy said:



			whats that? and TY 

Click to expand...

If you finish in the top 10 of the weekly standings any week of the normal season you go into a comp at the end of the season for a prize. I think another forum member has qualified too earlier in season.

http://fantasyrace.europeantour.com/Article.aspx?id=113


----------



## fundy (Jun 23, 2013)

Birchy said:



			If you finish in the top 10 of the weekly standings any week of the normal season you go into a comp at the end of the season for a prize. I think another forum member has qualified too earlier in season.

http://fantasyrace.europeantour.com/Article.aspx?id=113

Click to expand...

Thanks for explaining, bonus


----------



## fundy (Jun 30, 2013)

324k this week, not good, though managed to stay in 6th it seems


----------



## Crow (Jun 30, 2013)

I made my usual inspired move of dropping a player (Casey in this case) who I'd picked a few times recently and they then go on and put in a good result.

Ho hum.


----------



## Slime (Jun 30, 2013)

I had a bad one this week ................ no change there then!
Only made â‚¬259779 which put me 32nd for the week and I slipped to 18th in the GM league.
The next couple of weeks have â‚¬3M purses before the big one, the one where I make my move .

*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Jul 1, 2013)

Not bad for me, 437,530.00. Having the winner helps :thup:


----------



## drs1878 (Jul 1, 2013)

20th overall is a good week for me, Â£775,830 purse..... Shame 3 players missed the cut!!


----------



## Fish (Jul 1, 2013)

drs1878 said:



			20th overall is a good week for me, Â£775,830 purse..... Shame 3 players missed the cut!!
		
Click to expand...

Think you'll find that's Euro's, still good though


----------



## Siren (Jul 1, 2013)

194k bad bad week


----------



## Birchy (Jul 1, 2013)

Crap week for me too but nobody near the top seemed to have a good one so got away with it a bit. Roll on this week


----------



## pendodave (Jul 1, 2013)

Came 350th overall last week. First time in 3 figures !!

Put it down to seeing a few of them in action at Sunningdale on the monday. Nothing like seeing if they sweat up or not in the paddock...


----------



## Big D 88 (Jul 1, 2013)

pendodave said:



			Came 350th overall last week. First time in 3 figures !!

Put it down to seeing a few of them in action at Sunningdale on the monday. Nothing like seeing if they sweat up or not in the paddock...
		
Click to expand...

I finished 9th overall last week... helps having luiten, larrazabal and casey!!


----------



## moogie (Jul 1, 2013)

Couldn't log in to change team last week so slipped down from 3rd to 7th in GM league
So probs not bother again now
Lost lotta ground

Still much preferred last years,  when u couldn't change the full 10 players every week


----------



## Imurg (Jul 1, 2013)

moogie said:



			Couldn't log in to change team last week so slipped down from 3rd to 7th in GM league
So probs not bother again now
Lost lotta ground

Still much preferred last years,  when u couldn't change the full 10 players every week
		
Click to expand...

Agreed
You had to plan 3 or even 4 weeks ahead.
Sometimes you could only have 5 players at a small event to make sure you had all 10 at the biggies.......


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 1, 2013)

its the same for everyone, they will keep playing about with the format until they come up with one that nobody moans about ......So thats never, then


----------



## Imurg (Jul 1, 2013)

It is the same for everyone but there's much less skill involved isn't there..?

Last year was much harder as you couldn't always have 10 playing so instead of just picking the 10 best every week you had to think about it.

Still, I'm over 500k ahead of Fragger so I think it's a smashing format!


----------



## Big D 88 (Jul 1, 2013)

Anyone else from the forum qualified for the Top 10 Challenge Final ?


----------



## fundy (Jul 1, 2013)

Big D 88 said:



			Anyone else from the forum qualified for the Top 10 Challenge Final ?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah Birchy pointed this out to me last week as I came 4th, I think there are 3 of us now


----------



## Big D 88 (Jul 1, 2013)

fundy said:



			Yeah Birchy pointed this out to me last week as I came 4th, I think there are 3 of us now
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic!


----------



## Slime (Jul 7, 2013)

Yet another poor week for me.
I only mustered â‚¬703,190 for a 16th place in the GM league which puts me at 13th overall.
Having McDowell helped, but I guess he was a popular pick. He was my only sub-par player!

*Slime*.


----------



## Crow (Jul 7, 2013)

As per last week, I dropped a player I'd been picking as a shoo-in for weeks, this time it was McDowell.


----------



## fundy (Jul 7, 2013)

horror week here, left mcdowell out at the last minute 

surprised weve not seen Fragger post (I assume Imurg is avoiding the thread lol)


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2013)

Still moving slowly up after a 536,100.00 pot.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 8, 2013)

fundy said:



			horror week here, left mcdowell out at the last minute 

surprised weve not seen Fragger post (I assume Imurg is avoiding the thread lol)
		
Click to expand...

I did my gloating via text message, I can't be done with public humiliation  

Apparently he swapped both Gmac and Sterne out at the last minute ..... What would @GCW say


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 8, 2013)

Actually made 177 overall for the week, and a big move for me in the GM league, up 8 places to 12. Was on the verge of jacking it in, but may play on.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 8, 2013)

Solid week for me, nothing special but keeps the team ticking over :thup:


----------



## Imurg (Jul 8, 2013)

Stupid game
Originally had Gmac and Sterne but swapped them out Tuesday night.
Gmac's all or nothing at the moment...
Still, some big events coming up..


----------



## Slime (Jul 11, 2013)

Day one almost done & all my players are back in the house.
I'm sitting at -22 with eight players under par.
Happy for the first day, they have to keep it up though!

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Jul 12, 2013)

Not much happening on this thread!
Suffice to say, Thomas Bjorn is also bored so decided to retire! Any idea why?
Alex Noren simply decided to play his way to a weekend off.
I've got eight through on a cumulative -51.
It'd normally be good but the scoring is very low this week.
I've no-one in the top ten .................. yet.

*Slime*.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 12, 2013)

Wide open this week, think ive only got 5 through but got Molinari & Stenson so 2 with a good chance.


----------



## Slime (Jul 15, 2013)

I had a shocker winning just â‚¬206,284 and was 43rd in the GM forum for vthe week which has dropped me to 17th overall.
Mucho dinero coming up this week though!

*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 15, 2013)

I wonder how many of us are actually playing this anymore...........


----------



## fundy (Jul 15, 2013)

Grace and Stenson helped me to 800k and upto 3rd in the gm forum table, shame grace couldnt nick the play off


----------



## Slime (Jul 15, 2013)

Imurg said:



*I wonder how many of us are actually playing this anymore*...........
		
Click to expand...

Same as that ........................................... &#8593;


*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Jul 15, 2013)

My worse collection of misfits to date accrued a miserly 154k.  I'll admit to massive tinkering which in turn massively bit me on the @rse


----------



## Birchy (Jul 15, 2013)

Another average week for me keeps the status quo at the top 

This week is a biggie :thup:


----------



## Rooter (Jul 15, 2013)

Imurg said:



			I wonder how many of us are actually playing this anymore...........
		
Click to expand...

Quite scary looking at my league position, but i have not missed a round at all!! i am just rubbish!!


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 15, 2013)

Had good week , 8th in the League and up to the heady heights of 34


----------



## Fish (Jul 15, 2013)

Not many are playing I don't think because even with my paltry winnings I stayed level and should have dropped like a stone!


----------



## Siren (Jul 15, 2013)

I forgot again


----------



## IainP (Jul 15, 2013)

After being right near the bottom after week 1 was a steady climb for me to the dizzy heights of 3rd a few weeks back - all down hill since then though


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 16, 2013)

i'm still changing my team weekly, had one goos week with a 1st, 2nd and 4th finish.


----------



## Slime (Jul 18, 2013)

Loads of money up for grabs this week
*.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*and I'm winning none of it!
Not finished the 1st round & I'm aleady 38 *OVER PAR!* And some are still out there .............. hacking away like threshing machines!
What's going on with my boys?

*Slime*.


----------



## Birchy (Jul 19, 2013)

Tough going for our teams this week I reckon. Anybody picked Shiv Kapur?? :rofl:

Only got Westwood and Stenson looking ok, rest are stinking the place out


----------



## Slime (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm now at +57, that's nineteen shots worse than yesterday with several hackers still thrashing their way round!
The projected cut is currently six over par which, at this point in time, sees six through to the weekend!
Hmmm.

*Slime*.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 19, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Quite scary looking at my league position, but i have not missed a round at all!! i am just rubbish!!
		
Click to expand...

Can't believe I typed the above and then forgot to set my team for the open! #facepalm


----------



## Imurg (Jul 19, 2013)

Actually getting 7 through to the weekend...!!!

My LOSERS are Luke, Rory and Rosie........


----------



## Slime (Jul 19, 2013)

I've got six through as the cut moved to +8!
Donald, Rose, Manassero & Olesen all have the weekend off.
My six are currently sitting on a total of +15.
Not all hope has gone but I need a few breaks over the weekend.

*Slime*.


----------



## Crow (Jul 19, 2013)

Anybody picked Miguel?

I thought about it, and then I thought, "Naah"


----------



## Birchy (Jul 19, 2013)

Ive got 8 through including Westwood and Stenson in with a chance. The rest are pretty cack tbh


----------



## Fish (Jul 20, 2013)

Lost 2 (Rose & Warren) so looking for mine to show themselves now


----------



## Rooter (Jul 20, 2013)

Crow said:



			Anybody picked Miguel?

I thought about it, and then I thought, "Naah"
		
Click to expand...

He was in my squad from last week and I forgot to update! Lol I have 4 players left in, Miguel, molinari, sterne and lawrie.. Not bad considering I forgot to update my team and I still have4 players in play!


----------



## Crow (Jul 20, 2013)

I've lost Olesen, Rose, Manassero & Oosthuizen, so 6 left.


----------



## Slime (Jul 20, 2013)

Rooter said:



			He was in my squad from last week and I forgot to update! Lol I have 4 players left in, Miguel, molinari, *Sterne* and lawrie.. Not bad considering I forgot to update my team and I still have4 players in play!
		
Click to expand...

I've got him and he's just shot a three under par round of 68.    Good man.

*Slime*.


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2013)

Lost Rose and Colsaerts, still got 8 going though most in the pack not really challenging as yet. Hoping the likes of Donaldson or Wiesberger can pick up a decent cheque


----------



## Slime (Jul 21, 2013)

I moved from +15 at close of play on Friday to +27 after round three.
12 shots lost between my six players meaning they averaged 73's today, which ain't too bad, all things considered.
Still hoping that tomorrow will earn me some much needed money.

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Jul 21, 2013)

My guys dropped 10 shots today & finished at +37.
I think my winnings are Â£1,130,971 so I've risen up the GM ranks to 12th overall, 11th for the week!
Better than expected.
Next week is nothing to get excited about but we've got the WGC-Bridgestone Invitational after that with a mouth watering $8,750,000 up for grabs.
Bring it on!

*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 21, 2013)

1.4 mill tbis week, 2nd on the week (forum)
Up to 4 th in the standings.
Satisfied


----------



## fundy (Jul 22, 2013)

bad week for me only rescued by stenson, down below Imurg into 5th


----------



## Fish (Jul 22, 2013)

Has to go down as one of my worse selections from such a big field and with so much money on offer.  First time I've dropped places for quite a while. 

Garcia & Sterne were my top earners, speaks volumes


----------



## Birchy (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice week for me overall with Westy and Stenson. Lead up to 1 million euros now


----------



## Birchy (Jul 24, 2013)

Shocking tournament this week, struggled badly to even pick a team! :rofl:


----------



## Slime (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm struggling big time.
Three gone down the pan, the remaining seven are on -6 between them.
Not much for me this week!

*Slime*.


----------



## fundy (Jul 26, 2013)

8 made the cut, 1 over par, 2 at level par and the rest under par including the leader, horrid feeling im going to regret swapping out Baldwin and Morrison from my original picks tho


----------



## Fish (Jul 27, 2013)

3 out but I've got Baldwin & Dyson who are showing good promise along with 4 others all under par, only Tommy letting me down on this one!


----------



## Slime (Jul 28, 2013)

What a load of garbage!
Seven finished at a total of -17 but thankfully I had JB Hansen, the rest were gash!
Expecting a fall this week but I'm looking forward to next week's Bridgestone Invitational followed by the US PGA.


*Slime*.


----------



## fundy (Jul 28, 2013)

JB Hansens double at the last following on from Karlbergs blow up make it a disappointing week here, fair play to anyone who picked the winner


----------



## Crow (Jul 28, 2013)

fundy said:



			fair play to anyone who picked the winner
		
Click to expand...

...


----------



## Fish (Jul 29, 2013)

-22 and only 76,683 meant I stayed level, at least I didn't drop!


----------



## Birchy (Jul 29, 2013)

What a crap week 133,000 euros :rofl:

Bit of a nonsense tournament anyway so I doubt anybody has moved too much. This week is a better one


----------



## Slime (Aug 3, 2013)

And it's looking like another poor weekend.
I'm currently at +16 after 36 holes ....................... much work to be done!

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Aug 5, 2013)

I finished on +19 but still managed to win â‚¬1,092,603 which was okay.
Stenson's birdie on 17th made a nice difference.
And now for the US PGA Championship with a small matter of an unknown prize fund!
The purse will be announced on August 7th, but last year it was $8 million with $1.445 million going to the winner, Rory McIlroy.
Going to pick my team now so that I don't miss out!

*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Aug 10, 2013)

Oh dear, I tinkered far too much and have 1 non-starter and have lost 5 others not making the cut with only 2 of my 4 left in below par. I need a miracle  

Can't believe Bjorn shot a 82 yesterday, him and Sterne had been playing really well and both have crashed followed closely by rounds of 80 from both Wood & Coetzee.

My team is shattered to pieces!


----------



## Slime (Aug 10, 2013)

I've managed to get seven through to the weekend, five of whom are currently below par including Stenson & Rose.
I'm expecting they're in most teams though.
Onwards & upwards.

*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Aug 11, 2013)

Mine are all in free-fall, except the winner 

I can't believe the round Kaymer had to rub out a 4 under and go to +4, then Poults has a stinker closely followed by Casey! 

I had positive vibes about my team when I selected it, talk about a load of chompers :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Aug 11, 2013)

Fish said:



			Mine are all in free-fall, except the winner 

I can't believe the round Kaymer had to rub out a 4 under and go to +4, then Poults has a stinker closely followed by Casey! 

I had positive vibes about my team when I selected it, talk about a load of chompers :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Your team sounds very much like mine mate! Useless buggers. 

Only consolation is theres not many players doing well that people will have i dont think so everybody will be in a similar sinking boat i hope :rofl:


----------



## Siren (Aug 11, 2013)

I think ive got 4 in the top 20, hopefully the leaders have a nightmare and Stenson can pull it out of the bag


----------



## Fish (Aug 24, 2013)

Lost 3 already but all the others are scoring well and are tightly grouped.  Can't believe I dropped Tommy, he didn't have a very good couple of rounds and missed cuts and now he's having a good knock   Must be more loyal


----------



## fundy (Aug 24, 2013)

been that long since there was a euro tour event i forgot   gonna be taking a big slide down


----------



## Slime (Aug 24, 2013)

I too dropped Fleetwood, doh!
I've still got eight through which includes 4 players tied 8th or better! That's 4 in the top 14 as there's a few on -11.
It's looking like a pretty good week for a change ......... ssshhhhh.

*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Aug 24, 2013)

-51 with 7 going into the final day. Really feeling the hurt dropping Tommy when I had picked him in every other comp


----------



## Slime (Aug 24, 2013)

Going into day four sees me with eight players at a combined total of -75.
Bring it on!

*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 24, 2013)

9 through for -87

And Larrazabal only missed the cut by 1....

Could do with a few nore a bit higher though.


----------



## Slime (Aug 25, 2013)

Just sat down to watch the golf only to see Stephen Gallacher take seven at the par four eleventh!
What's that all about?

*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Aug 25, 2013)

Well done Tommy, so gutted I didn't stick by him, first time I dropped him since this started and BOOM   miserly 99038.00 for me, that'll teach me to mess :angry:


----------



## Slime (Aug 25, 2013)

I managed â‚¬322,380 this week.
I also dropped Fleetwood & Gallacher missed out in the play-off after hitting triple bogey on the 11th.
Yet again ................... there's always next week!

*Slime*.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 25, 2013)

352962  this week, had tommy fleetwood but not much else, moved up the GM league table a little


----------



## Siren (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank the lord Fleetwood won the playoff.

440k this week


----------



## fundy (Aug 26, 2013)

0 for me this week   3rd down to 6th and no chance anymore of catching Birchy


----------



## Imurg (Aug 26, 2013)

fundy said:



			0 for me this week   3rd down to 6th and no chance anymore of catching Birchy
		
Click to expand...

Like we had any real chance anyway.....:mmm:


----------



## fundy (Aug 26, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Like we had any real chance anyway.....:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

true, but even the hopes gone now lol


----------



## Slime (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear.
What the hell is going on this week?
I was reasonably confident that I'd have a good week when ....................... BOOM!
Two guys didn't even make the second round!
Of my remaining eight players another four failed to make the weekend!
Nose diving for me I think, my remaining quartet are sitting at +1 ....................... ho hum.

*Slime*.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 30, 2013)

Think ive lost 7 (Seven) of my 10

Just gotta hope that Cabrera-Bello wins it


----------



## Fish (Sep 2, 2013)

:rofl: Its a record, 6 finishing and NONE of them finished under par  121,951.00


----------



## Birchy (Sep 2, 2013)

Fish said:



			:rofl: Its a record, 6 finishing and NONE of them finished under par  121,951.00
		
Click to expand...

Tough week this week, not many people with a decent return. A few players up the top that I have had in recent weeks


----------



## Big D 88 (Sep 2, 2013)

â‚¬662138 this week for me


----------



## Birchy (Sep 2, 2013)

Big D 88 said:



			â‚¬662138 this week for me
		
Click to expand...

Great score :thup:


----------



## Slime (Sep 2, 2013)

A miserable â‚¬155,539 for me this week. 
Joost Luiten saved my bacon with â‚¬96,649 ........... the remaining three were rubbish.
There's not too much to play for until the end of the month, but I'll keep trying!

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Sep 9, 2013)

Another miserable week with only â‚¬230,751 which drops me down to 13th in the GM league ....... gutted.

*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Sep 9, 2013)

Didn't change my selection from the previous week so should be naff


----------



## Birchy (Sep 9, 2013)

Crap week for me too. Picked Bjorn so many times this season too :rant:


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 9, 2013)

had the winner butl only managed to bag â‚¬508501, moved up in the league too


----------



## Birchy (Sep 15, 2013)

Not a bad week this time, around 750,000 euros


----------



## Imurg (Sep 15, 2013)

Oh Good!

Thought I might catch up a bit - sounds like we had the same players!


----------



## Birchy (Sep 15, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Oh Good!

Thought I might catch up a bit - sounds like we had the same players!
		
Click to expand...

Think a lot will of had similar tbh. Cant see anybody not having Jimenez, Luiten & Dyson as they were all screaming to be picked.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 15, 2013)

Not sure Fragger picked Joost!

Shame.......


----------



## fundy (Sep 15, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Think a lot will of had similar tbh. Cant see anybody not having Jimenez, Luiten & Dyson as they were all screaming to be picked.
		
Click to expand...

no Dyson for me, had the other 2 and Fisher though


----------



## Slime (Sep 15, 2013)

â‚¬637,774 for me. 
I was hoping no-one else would realise that Luiten and Jiminez were playing, that's how desperte I've become.
Currently 13th in the GM standings, hoping to move up to maybe 11th spot.
Hoping the site will update soon!

*Slime*.


----------



## IainP (Sep 15, 2013)

Updated now, better than you thought Slime.


----------



## Slime (Sep 15, 2013)

Wow! Up to 9th now, I certainly didn't expect that.
Bring on the Open D'Italia next week.

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Sep 21, 2013)

Having not checked until now, it would appear that, somehow, only one of my guys has missed the cut!
Of the remaining nine, four are at -7 or better and I have a nine man total of -40.
Is that any good?
How are you guys doing?

*Slime*.


----------



## Crow (Sep 21, 2013)

I forgot to pick a team this week so not good....

Do have Colsaerts as a carry over from last week, when he let me down big time.


----------



## fundy (Sep 22, 2013)

Crow said:



			I forgot to pick a team this week so not good....

Do have Colsaerts as a carry over from last week, when he let me down big time.
		
Click to expand...

same as Nick but with out Colsaerts


----------



## Imurg (Sep 22, 2013)

I've got Franny Mol and Weisberger but the rest seem to be performing extremely averagely.

Kjeldsen gets my back up.
He plays well, I pick him the next week and then he plays like a Dork....


----------



## Slime (Sep 22, 2013)

Imurg said:



			I've got Franny Mol and Weisberger but the rest seem to be performing extremely averagely.

*Kjeldsen gets my back up.
He plays well, I pick him the next week and then he plays like a Dork*....
		
Click to expand...

Same as that, but substitute Kjeldsen with Manassero! 
He's on +4 through ten holes today!
I had high hopes for him playing in his home championship .................... hey ho.

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Sep 22, 2013)

I managed to scrape together â‚¬142,939 this week which left me 20th on the week, but, somehow managed to retain my 9th position in the GM league.

*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 22, 2013)

Shocking week

Maintained position but an average of about 12k each just doesn't cut it......

Bunch of Know-nothing Bozos........


----------



## fundy (Sep 22, 2013)

a decent week to forget to make any changes I think  68k and stayed in the same position lol, result


----------



## Imurg (Sep 28, 2013)

Bad News -  I've lost 6 of my 10 - bunch of losers

Good News - 3 of my remaining 4 are T2......

There is hope,,,,,


----------



## Slime (Sep 28, 2013)

I lost three today, but only have one player in the top fifteen.
A bit of breeze tomorrow and everything could change ............................. fingers crossed.

*Slime*.


----------



## fundy (Sep 28, 2013)

hmm forgot again so im on 2 weeks ago team, not expecting too much lol


----------



## Crow (Sep 28, 2013)

fundy said:



			hmm forgot again so im on 2 weeks ago team, not expecting too much lol
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, 

Luiten is my only hope from my double carry over team.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 30, 2013)

over 700k this week, moving up the league


----------



## Siren (Sep 30, 2013)

Bad week again for me. 

Relying heavily on the final 4 tournaments


----------



## Villiers (Oct 1, 2013)

Are there any prizes for the Fantasy competition? I've only just realised that I'm in 2nd place at the moment


----------



## HickoryShaft (Oct 1, 2013)

The top 10 this week reads like a whos's who of players I have stuck with over several weeks and got rid of because they have not produced the goods.

By now they must be checking my team and dreading when I pick them


----------



## Slime (Oct 2, 2013)

Exactly the same as above.
I had a disaster last week ..................... but still going at it with much vigour and hope ................ lots of hope!

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm assuming we're all struggling at the moment, this is the first post on this thread for nearly three weeks!
This week was okay, particularly compared to my form over the previous few weeks, and I managed to earn â‚¬350,511.
As a result I remained static in the GM league but some massive events are looming over the horizon!
$38m up for grabs over the next five tournaments!.
I'm also assuming that most of us were thwarted in the play-off!

*Slime*.


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 20, 2013)

Over the last couple of months have managed to climb up into the top 30 whoop whoop


----------



## IainP (Oct 20, 2013)

Previous week I forgot to pick a team (have managed to avoid that for a while). This week I did pick a team. Conclusion - it made no difference!


----------



## Siren (Oct 20, 2013)

Not a bad week but could have been a whole lot better if rumford hadnt have had such a meltdown and fisher won the play off.

Still all to play for.


----------



## Villiers (Oct 21, 2013)

I think everyone pretty much picked the same team this week. Wasn't exactly a stellar field. I still in 2nd place but doubt very much if I'll catch Birchy's Bandits


----------



## Birchy (Oct 21, 2013)

Villiers said:



			I think everyone pretty much picked the same team this week. Wasn't exactly a stellar field. I still in 2nd place but doubt very much if I'll catch Birchy's Bandits
		
Click to expand...

Honest to god I think I struggled to pick 10 players that I recognised that were playing in the event 

Was relieved just to find ten players in the end :rofl:


----------



## Villiers (Oct 21, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Honest to god I think I struggled to pick 10 players that I recognised that were playing in the event 

Was relieved just to find ten players in the end :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Same here. Don't blame the players for not wanting to fly all that way though. Jet lag and golf don't really mix that well. 

Anyway good luck for the rest of the season. I'll do my level best to catch you  I'm still not sure if there is a prize up for grabs?


----------



## Birchy (Oct 21, 2013)

Villiers said:



			Same here. Don't blame the players for not wanting to fly all that way though. Jet lag and golf don't really mix that well. 

Anyway good luck for the rest of the season. I'll do my level best to catch you  I'm still not sure if there is a prize up for grabs?
		
Click to expand...

I think its just for pride :thup:

Theres plenty money up for grabs in the season finale so still time for catching up yet.


----------



## Big D 88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Just checked my emails and noticed they've sent me a reminder to do my team for the Top 10 Challenge as i qualified back at the Irish Open

Anyone else qualify for this? 

It says 424 players are in with a chance of winning.


----------



## Villiers (Nov 12, 2013)

Yep. I've qualified. Forget which tournament I qualified in though


----------

